# MADE IN JORDAN



## BLACKEAGLE

RPG-32 Hashem

Specifications
Weight	3 kg unloaded
10 kg loaded with 105mm rocket
6kg loaded with 72mm rocket
Length	1200 mm (complete with 105mm launch container)
900 mm (complete with 72mm launch container)

Shell	PG-32V tandem HEAT
TBG-32V thermobaric / FAE
Caliber	105 mm barrel
72/105mm warheads
Action	750 mm: Rolled homogeneous armor with 105mm PG-32V tandem HEAT rocket
Muzzle velocity	140 m/s
Effective range	700m


















Viper JAWS pistol
The Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) 














120mm Mortar Fire Directing System




http://www.kaddb.com/public_projects/project.aspx?prodID=24&site_id=1&lang=2

60mm Mortar Specifications
Project Details





Remote Weapon Station ll




Project Details

RWS &#8211; Remote Weapon Station




Project Details

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al-Monjed




Project Details

Light Tactical 4x4 ATV




Project Details

MAP








Project Details

Scorpion / Scimitar Light Tank Upgrade and Modernization








Project Details

Stallion ll




Project Details

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Electric Drive Desert Ranger




Project Details

Rocket launchers 70mm









RATEL Mark III -IFV Twin Gun 20mm (produced & upgraded in Jordan)





DESERT IRIS4x4

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

MARAUDER 












MATADOR 













Falcon Turret
http://www.military-today.com/tanks/falcon_turret.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sashan

Mate - post some civilian items as well - I am curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

M60 Phoenix
M60 tank Upgrade"Phoenix"









LEDS ( Land Electronics Defense System )
LEDS - Land Combat Defense System
LEDS - Land Combat Defense System

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Al Hussien Tank






















SA-13 (upgraded)
http://www.jels-tech.com/images/pdf/short_range_air_defense.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Shibel variant
produced by Jordan Aerospace Industries as Shibel
http://www.jai.jo/JAI.pdf













Falcon UAV





Silent Eye





Jordan Arrow

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SAMA CH-2000 
http://seabirdaviationjordan.com/page-en.php?template=35&login=0









SEEKER SB7L-360A





NIMIR 4X4 
Jordan & UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mehmeTcc

Why are you posting Italian-made UAVs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## longbrained

mehmeTcc said:


> Why are you posting Italian-made UAVs?



Almost none of the items posted are actually made in Jordan. 

To the initiator of the thread: 

Dude, post things that are actually made in Jordan. That would be more fun, than putting pictures of stuff, that you have bought or assembled from imported kits. Also put some civilian stuff so that the thread become beautiful but only if they are truly made in Jordan, not some imported or rebranded stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

AL JAWAD
JLVM LLC Web Portal > Home





RG12





AL THALAB









AC1200J/500 High Performance Ballistic Helmet





Load Bearing Tactical Vest TV11
KIG - Products View






Special Boots Tactical Desert and Specials
KIG - Products View





Safety Shoes TSS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Jordan Panther
Mobile Forward intelligence Reconnaissance Platf





Live firing shooting training ranges
Jordan Manufacturing and Services Solutions (JMSS)
Industrial Plots
KADDB Industrial Park - Main page

There allot of products here guys:
KIG - Products

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

mehmeTcc said:


> Why are you posting Italian-made UAVs?


 
Jordan manufacturing it under license from Galileo company.

Taj Top:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

longbrained said:


> Almost none of the items posted are actually made in Jordan.
> 
> To the initiator of the thread:
> 
> Dude, post things that are actually made in Jordan. That would be more fun, than putting pictures of stuff, that you have bought or assembled from imported kits. Also put some civilian stuff so that the thread become beautiful but only if they are truly made in Jordan, not some imported or rebranded stuff.


 
Actually there are many civilian products but I dont have pictures. I have no desire for this BS. Just mention the product you think its not manufactured in Jordan and I will prove its either manufactured or upgraded. Any off topic posts will be reported.

Made in Jordan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

saxon 
Saxon KADDB armoured vehicle personnel carrier technical data sheet specifications information UK*-*Army Recognition*-*Army Recognition







KADDB receives UKAS accreditation for testing armored material
Jordan News Agency (Petra) |KADDB receives UKAS accreditation for testing armored material

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Special Boots TTBS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

VM3 mortar
KADDB | Projects | Development of 120mm Vehicle Mounted Mechanised Mortar (VM3)












Claymore Camera System
KADDB | Projects | Claymore Camera System








KADDB Light Tactical 4x4 ATV
KADDB | Projects | KADDB ATV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

pig in mig said:


> cant you jordanians some how smuggle 200 of theses hashem RPG's into south of lebanon or gaza?


Jordan doesn't have borders with Gaza, and Jordan considers Hizbullah a terrorist group.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Hey mate...whats that Main Battle Tank (MBT) in the photographs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Hey mate...whats that Main Battle Tank (MBT) in the photographs ?



which one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

BLACKEAGLE said:


> which one?



Second picture in post # 20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Armstrong said:


> Second picture in post # 20.



AB9C5 Falcon II Turret 

The Falcon II turret is being developed by KADDB within the Merlin programme which involves the intellectual development and technology transfer between the South African private sector and Jordan. 

Concept design, development, prototyping and project management has been led by KADDB in partnership with Mechanology Design Bureau and IST Dynamics of South Africa. 

In addition, the programme is supported by elements of the Jordanian, South African, Swiss and UK defence industries. The first Falcon II turret was completed late in 2002 and then installed on an Al Hussein chassis and this made its first public appearance in early 2004. 

Main armament comprises a RUAG Land Systems 120 mm Compact Tank Gun already installed in the previously mentioned AB9B1 Level 2 upgrade programme. 

This is fed by a new 10-round bustle-mounted automatic loader developed by Claverham of the UK and gives a rate of fire of 8 rds/min. A 7.62 mm machine gun is mounted coaxial with the main armament and there is also provision to install four canister anti-tank guided weapons. 

IST Dynamics is responsible for the turret's electronics and system integration work including the fire-control computer, battle management panels, hand controllers and sighting systems. 

The latter includes an independent target-tracking system for commander and gunner. CLS is responsible for power management. 

The new turret features an improved survivability package that includes a laser warning system, explosion suppression system, NBC system and add-on armour package. The turret bustle has blow-out panels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

pig in mig said:


> why do u consider it a terrorist group?american and israeli pressure?


Of course no, if thats the way Jordan would have considered Hamas a terrorist group but it reconizes and supports it publically despite that America and the west identify it as a terrorist group. Hizbullah tried many times to stage terrorist attacks against Jordan but all of them were failed by Jordanian intelligence forces and the terrorist agents were arrested and returned back to Lebanon as goodwill gesture. Its a terrorist group because they are killing Syrians with Syrian regime as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vatoz

Its nice to see that Jordan tries to go indigenous in its defense efforts. 
Of course Jordan can and in my opinion should co develop with other country's until it gains experience 
And expertise. 

I really loved the RPG. Can I order some for my hunting trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ÅÎØÇÑ ÅÚÇÏÉ ÇáÊæÌíå

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

very sorry but you were comparing Iran and jordan in industry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

kollang said:


> very sorry but you were comparing Iran and jordan in industry?


Do you mean those:














With this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

SEA BIRD T-REX























MAP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kollang

you compare industries by tanks?lol
yes i compare Z-3 with that american made jordanian named tank








lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ok they are American. Just don't go Off-topic and ruin the whole thread. If you have any question I am here for help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Ok they are American. Just don't go Off-topic and ruin the whole thread. If you have any question I am here for help.


sir!i have a question>>>>42/3=?
lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

FV107 Scimitar (upgraded)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Ford 550
A discreet fast response and surveillance vehicle based on Ford 550 platform.

Features

Pneumatic Mast with 85 kg Maximum head load and 5.7 meter height
Gunner Shield with modular Machine Gun Mount
Surveillance camera &#8220;as per user requirement&#8221;
Air Conditioning system
Water Sink
Two beds
Chemical toilet
Refrigerator


*NP Composites Launches the DYNEEMA Light Weight Ballistic Plates
*




NP composites, an affiliate of the KADDB Investment Group (KIG) and NP Aerospace UK, is 
proud to announce adding a new product to its 
state-of-the-art production line; the DYNEEMA 
LIGHT WEIGHT BALLISTIC PLATES, Level III and 
Level III+AK47.
The plates of both options, which have been 
recently manufactured and successfully tested 
at KADDB&#8217;s Test and Evaluation Centre and the 
testing labs of NP UK, are to be used in conjunction with the NIJ level IIIA body armours to protect the most vital organs in the torso area (the 
heart, lungs, and liver) from high velocity projectiles.
The DYNEEMA Light Weight Ballistic Plates benefit over other Ceramic plates is represented in
its light weight, higher protection levels as well as 
better wearing comfort.
As for the technical specifications of these plates; 
they are manufactured in one standard size 
250mm X 300mm single curve with two options 
of protection according to NIJ STD 0101.04.
The first protection option, designated as DP/3/L, 
gives an NIJ level III protection, which means it 
defeats the 7.62 x 51 NATO ball bullets and lower 
calibres and fragments, and weighs only 1.4kg. 
The second protection option, designated as 
DP/3+/L, gives an NIJ level III+ protection, which 
means it defeats the 7.62 x 51 NATO ball bullets 
and the AK47 (Klashnikov) 7.62 x 39 bullets as 
well as lower calibres and fragments, and weighs 
only 1.6kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Scorpion and scimitar armament
*




Scorpion / Scimitar Light Tank Upgrade and Modernization

KADDB offers a complete modernization and upgrade of these two vehicles.

Upgrade:
 Power pack:
o 6- cylinders steyer diesel engine (194 hp)
o Transmission: TN15 semi-automatic transmission, 6 forward speeds and 6 reverse speeds (scorpion)

Armament:
 76 mm L23A1 gun/30 mm 2A72 gun (scimitar)
 7.62 mm co-axial machine gun
 7.62 mm commanders machine gun

Performance:
 Speed: 72 km/h
 Gradient: 60 %
 Side slope: 45 %
 Vertical obstacle: 0.5 m
 Ground clearance: 0.35 m
 Approach angle: 26°
 Departure angle: 22°
 Fording depth: 1 m
 Range: 640 km
*Mini UGV
*




Mini UGV ll Wireless Surveillance


The Mini UGV II is a research project under development initiated by KADDB.

The mini UGV can perform various operational functions such observation and surveillance, searches into confined spaces and rooms prior to entry, and searches and detects suspicious objects.

The vehicle is fully remote-controlled up to 100m, with a pay load up to 3Kgs.

Dimensions: Length x Width x Hight	
with track: 320mm x 370mm x 165mm

without track 280mm x 370mm x 110mm 

Weight 
with track 4.8kg

without track3.25kg

Endurance	1.5hr (typical) 
Obstacle Clearance	70mm
Range	Up to 100m 
Speed	1 m/s (3.6 Km/h)
Water proof Splash proof 
Inspection system	±90 Front Tilt Head coloured camera with IR camera, back coloured camera
Microphone
White & Infra-Red Light
Command and control Unit	1.2kg with 7 LCD Wide Screen with Mini Joystick
Pay load	3kg
Rigidity	The vehicle can hold a 1.5m height drop 
Full speed descents from staircases
Frequency	Communication 902 - 928 MHzVideo 1.2 Ghz

*120mm Vehicle Mounted Mechanized Mortar
*
*120mm - fire directing system
*




Projects
120mm Mortar Fire Directing System


The Mortar Fire Detecting System MFDS is an effective system for controlling the artillery fire targets, fire adjustment, sending data, and ballistic calculations. The MFDS meets the needs of the artillery corps through the improvement of the target acquisition, and ballistic calculations.


MFDS consist of two units (2 laptops):

The Position Unit: Serves as the brain of the system. It receives the command fire from the Observer by radio as a data and do the following:

Setup working unit data
Determine firing data from initial data and the adjustment.
Determine the amount and type of ammunition to use, number of guns to fire, number of round in fire of effect, priority, whether surprise fire is possible
Check the location relative to friendly forces, fire support coordinating measures, and zones of responsibility
Registering the target data after end of fire

The Observer Unit: Sends the fire request from the Observer to the Commander by radio as a data and does the following:

Enter observer location
Determine the observer grids using (GPS) system
Locate targets.(using LRF)
Enter target lists
Enter known points list
Enter safety zones list
Implement some survey
Sending and receiving messages
The above two units are connected with wireless radio system (VHF military radio system).

The MFDS is based on the artillery mathematical calculations and observation methods, so all the results have to be accurate and agreed with the artillery fundamentals.

Menus are completely user friendly and with an Arabic interface.

*Police Performance Monitoring System
*
MVRS-

The System is designed and constructed for use in mobile applications, and based on a digital video recorder that delivers high and consistent quality video and audio recording of day-to-day Police events.

Featuring user-friendly applications and license-free software, MVRS is intuitive, easy to use providing video recordings whenever needed at the lowest cost of ownership.


In vehicle applications:

The Interactive Speed and Mapping interface provides street locations and geographical data for route and stop information if available- which guarantee full video recordings via special cameras installed in vehicles and audio recordings via wireless microphones.


Back office (Command and Control applications):


The system provides irrevocable jurisdictional evidence to the Court through its secured and encrypted features. The Special software VIM Manager Software manages the main back office and other dispatch centers operations, which are controlled and managed individually. It also incapacitates the download features, storing recorded data, searching and videos recall.
Remote access of the vehicle by the system administrator without the need of GPRS downloads is applicable as well.








http://www.jomss.com/MVRS.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

--*JMSS Successfully Hands Over 68 Saxon Troop Carrier Modification Projects to General Directorate of Gendarmerie / Darrak 
*
--*JMSS Successfully Hands Over Five Water / Foam Fire fighting 
Tanks to Directorate of Civil Defence*
--J*MSS Successfully Hands Over One Boat
to the Arab Potash Company*
http://www.kaddb.jo/Library/634613512337656250.pdf
--*KADDB Receives UKAS Accreditation for Testing Armoured 
Material*

King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) is 
proud to announce receiving the United Kingdom Accreditation 
Services (UKAS) Accreditation for testing armoured material; 
Resistance to Bullet attack of Glass, Doors, Shutters and Blinds 
according to the European standard EN 1063 and BS EN 
1522/1523 standards

In their report, UKAS, expressed that the Bureau has shown positive development since the initial 
surveillance; the laboratory was very well prepared.
KADDB has also successfully passed the annual surveillance audit on the existing accreditation for 
testing weapons and ammunitions according to the NATO standards in compliance with the ISO/IEC 
17025 (General requirements for the competence of testing and calibration laboratories). 
UKAS report also discussed the highly effective internal audit regime conducted by KADDB, where 
the staff are well trained and show a keen interest in the roles and the responsibilities handed to 
them. As for the technical surveillance part, the UKAS report included a review about the correctly 
maintained equipment that is supported by fully documented applicable internal procedures. The 
report explained that Confidence in tests undertaken is further increased by the use of NATO reference rounds.
It is worth mentioning that applying for this accreditation came as an initiative by KADDB to provide 
services of international standards, which prove the accuracy, reliability and credibility of the tests 
by applying the quality systems approved and ratified from internationally accredited entities.

*KADDB, ATK Sign Agreement to Modify CASA-235 Transport Aircraft
*

On the 2
nd
Day of IDEX 2011, KADDB 
sealed a contract with ATK, an aerospace, 
defence, and commercial products company operaing in 24 US states, Puerto Rico, 
and internaionally to modify two of CASA-
235 transport aircraft into highly-
-capable and cost-effecive special mission 
aircraft for The Jordan Armed Forces 
(JAF).
The partnership is the first in the region 
and aims at developing and enhancing the 
military aircraft capability.

*Silent Eye
*





The Silent Eye back-packable UAV system is part of the KADDB-JAI UAV family. The system is ideally suited for aerial surveillance, scouting missions, area and perimeter aerial control, and highway monitoring and traffic control. It is also suited for search and rescue mission support, patrol and convoy missions, locate and verify area parameter missions, aerial survey, etc.

*Jordan Arrow 
*




Use(s): aerial target intended for defence weapon training/T&E for close-in/ short-range weapons Manufacturer: Jordan Advanced Remote Systems Powerplant: 38hp rotary Dimensions: length: 3m, height: 0.6m, wingspan: 2.2m Weight: MTOW: 60kg, max payload: 15kg Performance: speed: 450km/h (rotary), endurance: 2hr, ceiling: 505,000m Payload: visual aug for optical tracking, IR & active/passive augmentation, IR & active/passive radar countermeasures, scoring equip & other: IFF Guidance/Tracking: onboard digital auto control with GPS-based nav, preprogrammable autonomous mode, changeable in-flight Launch: pneumatic catapult Recovery: parachute (flotation equipment & emergency beacon for above-water operations) Structure Material: glass fibre&alu System Components: 4-8 UAVs, GCS, catapult launcher & ground support equip. Status: in production

*JORDAN FALCON
*




Use(s): surveillance, reconnaissance, remote sensing and target acquisition up to a range of 50km Manufacturer: Jordan Advanced Remote Systems Powerplant: 200cc gas/oil mix, two-stroke engine Weight: empty: 40kg, MTOW: 60kg, max payload: 6kg Performance: endurance: 4hr, endurance speed: 120km/h (SLS) Payload: EO/IR Data Link: 5W video/ telemetry microwave Guidance/Tracking: heading, altitude and waypoint navigation controlled by GPS Launch: auto up- launcher or catapult Recovery: automatic parachute Structure Material: composite System Components: several UAVs, onboard sensors, one or more GCS with data link terminals, field support equipment and spare parts Electrical Power: 900W (buffer storage battery: 240W/h). GCS: table-top or shelter-mounted configurations with microwave receiver

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abii

And not a single picture of an assembly line or factory anywhere
nice american tanks btw


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordan Light Vehicle Manufacturing (JLVM) *

Since its establishment in 2003 JLVM has built over 1,000 armored and specialist vehicles for the local & international market, these vehicles are deployed where protection and/or high mobility is essential. Our vehicles are in service in 28 countries *such as Jordan, Lebanon, Iraq, Kuwait, Russia, Afghanistan, Brunei, Australia, UAE, Oman, Bahrain, KSA, Yemen, Mozambique, Kenya, Uganda, Nigeria, Ghana, Sierra Leone, Columbia, Haiti, Libya, Palestine, UK, Italy, International Non-Governmental Organizations (NGOs) and International Defense organizations.*
JLVM production strategy is "Build to Order" and/or "Engineered to Order" in accordance with the customer's specific requirement from soft skinned and special purpose vehicles to fully armored Internal Security Vehicles (ISVs) to NATO levels protected vehicles based on a variety of commercial off the shelf chassis. Other soft skin products such as 4x4 utility vehicles, LRPV, Ambulances, Patient Transport vehicles and Environmental Cleaning vehicles, &#8230;etc are part of JLVM products.

JLVM..Products
*Advanced Industries of Arabia *

A Joint Venture with KADDB, manufacturers of the Nimr 4x4 & 6x6 vehicle..




Bin Jabr Group Of Industries

*CLS Jordan*
cls Jordan is a joint venture between cls systems from the UK and The King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB).

The company has been formed with the purpose of introducing to Jordan the technology and processes connected with the remanufacture of automotive components.

The company has about 100 local jobs created in the past 4 years .

The recycling aspect of remanufacturing allied to the correct calibration of fuel injection equipment also enables the company to play a pro-active role in environmental issues.

The company also undertakes the manufacture and assembly of electrical and electronic components designed by its partner company, cls systems
and KADDB.

Products Include

engines
alternators
starter motors
diesel fuel pumps
diesel injection
turbochargers
control boxes
instrument panels
air conditioning compressors
hydraulic pumps
electrical motors
fan clutch assemblies
break callipers
hydraulic steering assemblies












CLS-Home page

*NP composites
*




NP composites offers effective and reliable protection solutions for people working in risky environments. Our products enable defense and security personnel, aid workers and media correspondents to maximize productivity by minimizing personal risk. Our highly motivated staff combines cutting-edge technology with innovative design, producing a range of ballistic vests, helmets, and other protection equipment. Here at NP composites, our aim is to offer superior quality personal protection equipment at competitive prices.
NP composites

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordan Advanced Machining Company (JordanAMCO)*





A KADDB company, works in precision manufacturing, providing machining services and technical assistance to local manufactures with tooling selection, heat treatment, training requirements and other assistance regarding material properties and their machining characteristics.




About JordanAMCO
JordanAMCOs' objective is to establish a centre of excellence for precision manufacturing in Jordan to support the country&#8217;s developing industrial base, as well as exploring regional and international export opportunities.

JordanAMCOs' intention is to be at the forefront of advanced manufacturing in Jordan, and as well as providing machining services on a direct supply basis we will also be providing technical assistance to other local manufactures with tooling selection, heat treatment, training requirements and assistance with understanding material properties and their machining characteristics etc.



JordanAMCOs' Vision
Using leading industry technology and a team committed to driving a world class manufacturing operation. JordanAMCO is establishing itself as the premier centre of excellence for precision machining within the Middle East.
JordanAMCO - Capability

*Jordan Ammunition Manufacturing & Services Co. (JORAMMO)*
JorAmmo :: Coming Soon

*Arab Ready Meals
*
A new joint venture between Dewina Holdings Sdn Bhd, a Malaysian food processing company and the King Abdullah II Designed and Development Bureau (KADDB). to produce rash-in meals.




Cost Effective- 2 years shelf life &#8211; Halal - High Durability
Combat Proven - Customized Menus - Easy to Use

Arab Ready Meals (ARM) is a food solution provider for the defence sector specialized in manufacturing Meals Ready to Eat (MRE), quality convenience food based on retort pouch system and food catering services in military camps.

ARM takes pride in its ability and flexibility in offering wide ranging custom &#8211; designed meals to meet the nutritional specifications of their varied military clients.

* KIG
*
The KADDB Investment Group (KIG) has been established to act as the commercial arm for the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) and its companies.

The KADDB Investment Group aims at establishing new and growing businesses in the Defence and Security industries along with various services that would complement these industries.

The scope of work covered by the Group&#8217;s Companies includes electrical, metal fabrication, machining, assembly, maintenance, personal protection and food services.

The KIG consults and coordinates all business-related activities by having its qualified team evaluate an opportunity all the way to realizing its full potential as well as develop the current businesses through effective implementation of business development, marketing, communications and operational excellence activities, in addition to enhancing the Group&#8217;s corporate image.

Moreover, the Group focuses on its market outreach through implementing effective strategies to satisfy the needs of the client and investor and enhance the performance of the Group.

These competencies have proven the benefit of working with the KIG as a reliable and credible partner with a proven track record and high profile worldwide. Investors with the Group would enjoy a high level of marketing exposure, accessibility to a wide range of research and industrial capabilities, provision of land and facilities through a purpose built free industrial zone, as well as contribution in working capital and facilitating all logistics and procedures.

In a short period of time, the KADDB Investment Group has managed to place itself on the world map as the professional defence manufacturing partner in the Middle East.
http://www.kaddbinvest.com/Public_Products/Product_View.aspx?ItemID=95&Lang=2,2,2

*Seabird Aviation Jordan LLC (Seabird)*








Seabird Aviation Jordan LLC (Seabird) was formed in 2003 as the aviation arm of the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) to serve the growing requirement for aviation products and services within the Middle East and North Africa. 

KADDB is the Jordanian research and development facility created to provide a one-stop solution for the supply of defense and commercial equipment optimized to the requirements of the Middle East. In 2005 Seabird Aviation Jordan became a joint venture between KADDB and the Dabin Group, a Middle Eastern industrial and investment group with a large portfolio of investment in Retail, Hotels, Construction, Property and Manufacturing. 
SAJ Seeker - Overview

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Double post...


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Abii said:


> And not a single picture of an assembly line or factory anywhere
> nice american tanks btw


Yah they are fake...
Conventional arms exports (most recent) by country
*# 17 Jordan:$72,000,000.00 
*Conventional arms exports statistics - countries compared - Nationmaster

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## somebozo

very nice...How is the industry in Jordan and is investing in energy market of Jordan a good idea?


----------



## Armstrong

Melika said:


> *Because they are shia !*



Khaharam, don't inject "Sectarianism' into this thread ! Don't we, the Sunnis and the Shi'ites, fight enough elsewhere on PDF ?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*JRESCO*
:: JRESCO :: - Products
The Jordan Russian Electronic Systems Co. (JRESCO) was established in 2005 as a Joint Venture company between the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) and the Jordanian Specialized Company for Electronic Services (JSCES).

The main mission of JRESCO is to strengthen the relationship between Jordan and the Russian Federation in the field of Military-Technical Cooperation and providing technical solutions and development in military sector.

JRESCOs goal is to be a leader in the production of portable weapon with unique, high quality, high precision Short Range, Portable Grenade Launcher System RPG-32 HASHIM with optical sight and two kinds of grenade: Anti-tank (Tandem) and Thermobaric.

JRESCO is in a process of building modern facilities in Jordan for the production and marketing of RPG-32 "HASHIM".

*Products*

1- RPG-32 HASHIM: Development and Production of Portable Grenade Launcher system RPG-32 HASHIM.





http://jresco.com/images/rgp_32_en.pdf

2- Alvis Scorpion ARV: Modernization of Alvis Scorpion ARV to meet the modern military requirements.
















http://jresco.com/images/scorpion.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abii

Somebody needs to invent a factory in this country. 4 pages and I still don't see an assembly line of any kind. Why is that?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Abii said:


> Somebody needs to invent a factory in this country. 4 pages and I still don't see an assembly line of any kind. Why is that?



I know how you feel my friend, seeing some decent stuff being developed and manufactured in an enemy country. It must hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

The only thing that I'm hoping to look at is some 'Jordanian Cuisine' ! The Hussein MBT for all its impressiveness can fit as well in my starving tummy and tantalize my taste-buds as the Al-Khalid can....so please show me what you guys '*Make, Bake or Cook in Jordan*' !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Can you give me more info on your tank please.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*An improved British Chieftain:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

What is Jordan's experience in building UAVs

Are there private players?

What is Jordan's experience in building UAVs

Are there private players?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Syama Ayas said:


> What is Jordan's experience in building UAVs
> 
> Are there private players?
> 
> What is Jordan's experience in building UAVs
> 
> Are there private players?



*Silent Eye*









The Silent Eye back-packable UAV system is part of the KADDB-JAI UAV family. The system is ideally suited for aerial surveillance, scouting missions, area and perimeter aerial control, and highway monitoring and traffic control. It is also suited for search and rescue mission support, patrol and convoy missions, locate and verify area parameter missions, aerial survey, etc.

*Jordan Arrow 
*




Use(s): aerial target intended for defence weapon training/T&E for close-in/ short-range weapons Manufacturer: Jordan Advanced Remote Systems Powerplant: 38hp rotary Dimensions: length: 3m, height: 0.6m, wingspan: 2.2m Weight: MTOW: 60kg, max payload: 15kg Performance: speed: 450km/h (rotary), endurance: 2hr, ceiling: 505,000m Payload: visual aug for optical tracking, IR & active/passive augmentation, IR & active/passive radar countermeasures, scoring equip & other: IFF Guidance/Tracking: onboard digital auto control with GPS-based nav, preprogrammable autonomous mode, changeable in-flight Launch: pneumatic catapult Recovery: parachute (flotation equipment & emergency beacon for above-water operations) Structure Material: glass fibre&alu System Components: 4-8 UAVs, GCS, catapult launcher & ground support equip. Status: in production





*SEA BIRD T-REX
*













Among the most eye-catching exhibits at SOFEX is the strangely shaped Seabird RL 100 T-Rex UAV project, which was initiated about six months ago. It grew out of the SwissCopter Dragonfly tip-jet light manned helicopter, but has been evolved into a military UAV concept for a &#8216;killer&#8217; vehicle to work with &#8216;hunter&#8217; UAVs.

T-Rex, and its Dragonfly predecessor, feature a tip-jet propulsion system to drive the two-blade rotor. There is no engine as such, no transmission, and consequently very little noise, but endurance is restricted to about 90 minutes. The system currently uses hydrogen peroxide fuel, but other fuels could be used. Rotor torque issues are handled in the flight control system.

T-Rex is planned to have an 80kg payload, primarily comprising weapons. The operational concept is for surveillance platforms such as other UAVs to find targets for the

T-Rex, which is then dispatched to attack them. It has a cursor-on-target guidance system that flies the T-Rex to its target location, and then holds the weapons-aiming cursor on the target, ready to fire.

NT 150 is the designation of the SwissCopter-designed 4.5m span medium UAV, which has been flown and tested in Jordan. The 20hp engine gives a maximum speed of 200 km/h, and the NT 150 can carry a 40kg useful payload. Endurance in that configuration is about six hours, but if some payload is traded for fuel, the NT 150 has an endurance of 10-12 hours. Effective range of the line-of-sight
datalink is more than 100km.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordan Panther
Mobile Forward intelligence Reconnaissance Platf**:
*









*NT 150
*





NT 150 is fully autonomous, but can also be flown remotely by an innovative flying station backpack. This is worn by the operator, and incorporates a helmet with tracking system, and armrests with flying and sensor controls. Using this kit, the operator can fly the UAV as if it was a piloted aircraft, while the sensor can be slewed to point in the same direction as the operator&#8217;s head. The UAV can be transferred between remotely piloted and autonomous controls at the flick of a switch.

Under development for this and other UAVs is Innosuisse&#8217;s UAVision system, which provides mission planning, monitoring and real-time mapping within a virtual globe environment. NT 150 is fully tested, and Seabird has gathered several interested parties in the MENA region. Production would be undertaken in Seabird&#8217;s facilities here in Jordan should an order result.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

The only problem with tank defence system is that they can only defend against limited number of anti-tank missiles.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Shibel variant
> produced by Jordan Aerospace Industries as Shibel
> http://www.jai.jo/JAI.pdf



Man that horrifying ... *No ejection seats in jet plane* and two pilots on board and interior looks like a fancy car & seats as well. 
BTW When Jordan sent its F-5 to Pakistan in 1971, it too had no Ejection Seats. Ain't pilot valuable in your country ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

http://www.jai.jo/JAI.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TrMhMt

BLACKEAGLE said:


> http://www.jai.jo/JAI.pdf



Wooww.. It seems a scene from terminator movie. Awesome !!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Unmanned Aerial System (UAS)
*





Application:

&#8226; Reconnaissance and identifying various targets

Specifications:

Max Ceiling: Designed for 500 m (Tested for 50m)
Endurance: 12 min
Max Payload: designed for 1.00 kg (Tested for 500 gm)
Deployable Radius: Designed for 700 m (Currently 100 m limited by data link)
Max Wind Load: 7 m/s
Launch / Recovery: Vertical Takeoff & Landing (VTOL)
Auto Position: GPS
Emergency Landing : When battery limit is reached or radio communication is lost
Battery: Lithium Polymer
Recharging Time: 2 hours
Operating Temperature: -5° to +40° C°, 100% humidity
Gross Weight: 2.7 kg
Diameter: 1m
Waypoints Navigation: Available
Fly According to Map : Available
Payloads: User selection between Daylight color video, low light black and white camera, 10 MP still Camera, Infrared Camera

KADDB Quad rotor is still under development, some specs are not tested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*RATEL III
*








Middle East defensive systems, one of the companies with King Abdullah II Center for Design and development is the fruit of the partnership between the Center and the Baramaont of the Republic of South Africa, the company was founded in 2004 and began working industry mechanisms column of the Jordanian Armed Forces and the company now manufactures a new family of armoured vehicles Madolph generation New anti-mines in addition to complete building mechanisms column of the Jordanian Armed Forces, the company aims to manufacture and build and modernize and provide technical support and logistical mechanisms and regulations for military and security forces in Jordan and the Middle East and North Africa, and its vision to become a world-class companies in manufacturing, service delivery mechanisms and systems used in Military and security sphere. 

Manufacturing company currently four types of mechanisms which Madolph armored column and the mechanism and a mechanism Almatador Almarodr anti-mines and the RG-12 used by security agencies.

Another factory equipped art technology in the operation and female flesh and metal, which enabled the plant to manufacture spare multi sizes from 1 cubic mm to 10 cubic meters of different metals such as steel, aluminum and Spilling, titanium, which includes the plant operating capacities, thermal treatment, Al-Jalakh cylinder, horizontally and Engineering Reverse. 
The company manufactured 400 armored column since mid in 2004 and sold all of the Jordanian Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Nimir:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Ok they are American. Just don't go Off-topic and ruin the whole thread. If you have any question I am here for help.



I am ignorant no more. I didnt know how much technological leap our Arab friends have taken. 
we can seriously use some of the systems in our WoT. the Jordanian manufactured armed vehicles are definitely better than the Toyota and Mitsubishi trucks our forces are having to use in hot zones.


we wants the first vehicle in your Post #18 BlackEagle>>>>


wonderful work Jordon

Marhabah 

 *&#1605;&#1585;&#1581;&#1576;&#1575;*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Irfan Baloch said:


> I am ignorant no more. I didnt know how much technological leap our Arab friends have taken.
> we can seriously use some of the systems in our WoT. the Jordanian manufactured armed vehicles are definitely better than the Toyota and Mitsubishi trucks our forces are having to use in hot zones.



hehehe, the good old remedy of attaching two metal plates to the sides of the rear compartment!!!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

nuclearpak said:


> hehehe, the good old remedy of attaching two metal plates to the sides of the rear compartment!!!


Yes yes of course.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nuclearpak said:


> hehehe, the good old remedy of attaching two metal plates to the sides of the rear compartment!!!


 I wish we can master that remedy

check out our troops carriers in tribal areas and then check the destroyed footage. maybe you will find it funny but I dont
I helplessly see my fellow soldiers being killed and maimed due to the use of civilian vehicles in a conflict zone.

once done laughing read more from jane's Defence



> Jordan's internal defence-industrial capabilities stem from the establishment in 1999 of the King Abdullah Design and Development Bureau (KADDB). An independent government agency within the Jordanian Armed Forces (JAF), the purpose of the bureau is in essence to drive the kingdom's strategy to establish an indigenous defence capability, managing and co-ordinating the research, analysis and development.The KADDB strategy is two-fold - the first strand sees it engaging in joint venture partnerships with Jordanian and selected foreign companies to build indigenous capability, the second is to focus the defence sector's capabilities on niche areas with the potential for sustainable return. Specifically, this involves cost-effective, dual-use technology insertion programmes notably in areas of high-value subsystems.From 1999 to around 2004/5, KADDB deliberately kept its focus on a narrow range of capabilities centred on automotive and armoured vehicle programmes, specifically upgrades, surveillance and fire-control systems and light armoured vehicle manufacture



http://articles.janes.com/articles/Janes-World-Defence-Industry/Jordan--Defence-Industry-Jordan.html


Now thats more than few armor plates on the sides dont you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Irfan Baloch said:


> I wish we can master that remedy
> 
> check out our troops carriers in tribal areas and then check the destroyed footage. maybe you will find it funny but I dont
> I helplessly see my fellow soldiers being killed and maimed due to the use of civilian vehicles in a conflict zone.



Not laughing at it or enjoying it.

Just highlighting a practice in a different way.

As you rightly said, the lack of a troop carrier shown in these pics is evident. And attaching two plates at the back does not do the job most of the time.

Anyways, this maybe getting off-topic.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

nuclearpak said:


> Not laughing at it or enjoying it.
> 
> Just highlighting a practice in a different way.
> 
> As you rightly said, the lack of a troop carrier shown in these pics is evident. And attaching two plates at the back does not do the job most of the time.
> 
> Anyways, this maybe getting off-topic.


It would be helpful to you to read about them first. Plz mention the vehicle you are talking about and I can prove it's either manufactured/upgraded indigenously. 

Ifran Bloch,
I think you are underestimating Pak industries. Using trucks for transporting Pakistani troops doesn't mean they are incapable of manufacturing a decent armored IFV, there is Talha and many others. I think it's financially unfeasible to make Pakistani military mobilized with 700k personal. Even USA troops used Hammer more than any other armored vehicles. And they were highly vulnerable.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Ifran Bloch,
> I think you are underestimating Pak industries. Using trucks for transporting Pakistani troops doesn't mean they are incapable of manufacturing a decent armored IFV, there is Talha and many others. I think it's financially unfeasible to make Pakistani military mobilized with 700k personal. Even USA troops used Hammer more than any other armored vehicles. And they were highly vulnerable.



I am actually referring to a discussion I was having in a similar thread about our industry
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ational-defence-nov-7-11-a-5.html#post3099864
most 58 and onwards. if you look at those vehicles then you might understand my anguish.

I am not advocating that we setup our own plant on Jordanian designs, maybe procuring Jordanian light armour personal carriers would be cheaper alternative. we are not even using our Mohafiz vehicle which would give some protection to the soldiers vs. small arms fire. 

Jordanian military personal carriers you have posted seem to have been primed for Urban warfare where the coward enemy hides behind civilians. I know its economically not viable and also not feasible to only have heavily armoured vehicles but in a hot conflict zone, where conveys and patrols get regularly attacked resulting in huge casualties I think its false economy to settle for civilian tin cans. instead of something that can at least withstand small fire and shrapnel. 

since this problem was in my mind I couldnt help but bring it up after seeing a large variety of Jordanian personal military vehicles. if there are no trade restrictions or licence issues then I guess Pakistan must approach KADDB. because we need something yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Irfan Baloch said:


> I am actually referring to a discussion I was having in a similar thread about our industry
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...ational-defence-nov-7-11-a-5.html#post3099864
> most 58 and onwards. if you look at those vehicles then you might understand my anguish.
> 
> I am not advocating that we setup our own plant on Jordanian designs, maybe procuring Jordanian light armour personal carriers would be cheaper alternative. we are not even using our Mohafiz vehicle which would give some protection to the soldiers vs. small arms fire.
> 
> Jordanian military personal carriers you have posted seem to have been primed for Urban warfare where the coward enemy hides behind civilians. I know its economically not viable and also not feasible to only have heavily armoured vehicles but in a hot conflict zone, where conveys and patrols get regularly attacked resulting in huge casualties I think its false economy to settle for civilian tin cans. instead of something that can at least withstand small fire and shrapnel.
> 
> since this problem was in my mind I couldnt help but bring it up after seeing a large variety of Jordanian personal military vehicles. if there are no trade restrictions or licence issues then I guess Pakistan must approach KADDB. because we need something yesterday.



I have no idea why there isn't any military joint ventures between Jordan and Pakistan. Jordan benefited from SA, SK, Ukraine, Russia, Switzerland, Sweden, Italy, Turkey and China long experience in military industry either by joint ventures, TOT, or assembly. Don't know why I feel that Jordanian and Pakistani relation got cold the moment Musharraf stepped down. The mutual relation was warm and very close when he was in presidency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It would be helpful to you to read about them first. Plz mention the vehicle you are talking about and I can prove it's either manufactured/upgraded indigenously.
> .



My comments were not meant for you on the Jordanian products.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Viper Jaws pistol
*




The Viper Jaws pistol is a heavy duty single- and double-action pistol made in Jordan by KADDB and designed in the United States by the American citizen Wildey Moore, designer of the famous Wildey pistol. Apparently this pistol is the standard issue pistol for the Jordanian armed forces, hence the another designationJAWS, or Jordan Arms & Weapons System.

*Design details
*

The Viper JAWS is a solid and well made pistol with several interesting features, such as simple and robust design and modular construction. VIPER pistol can be easily reconfigured for several pistol calibers simply by replacing the barrel, breech face insert, the extractor and the magazine. This reconfiguration, as well as a standard field-stripping procedure, requires no tools. Grip panels also can be easily replaced with another unit with different shape or dimensions. Viper is a short recoil operated, locked breech pistol with rotating barrel. On recoil, barrel rotates to unlock from the slide, by following the curved track on the frame. The double action trigger with its linkage is easily accessible for maintenance and cleaning via removable side plate, inserted into the cut cat the right side of the frame from the top. The ambidextrous safety lever is located on both sides of the slide and also acts as a decocker when safety is engaged. Both front and rear sight are dovetailed into the slide and can be easily changed if required.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Temsah*

The Temsah (Crocodile) heavy armored personnel carrier is a conversion of the Centurion main battle tanks. Temsah was developed by Jordanian King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) cooperating with South African and British companies. Vehicle was revealed in 2001.
The Centurion MBT has a rear power pack arrangement, what became an issue for the designers in attempt to make troop compartment in the rear part of the vehicle. Designers of the Temsah found a simple solution and swapped front end of the vehicle with the rear, so the vehicle is driving backwards comparing with the original Centurion. Thus the spacious front space of the Centurion was converted to the troop compartment.
The Temsah heavy armored personnel carrier has a low-profile welded hull with a significant inclination angles. Hull sides are covered with massive side skirts. It is claimed that frontal arc provides protection against 120-mm ammunition. Additional passive or explosive reactive armor packages might be fitted.
Prototype of the Temsah was armed with a French GIAT M621 20-mm cannon, however production models should have a British stabilized cannon of the same caliber. Additional armament consists of a 7.62-mm coaxial machine gun. It is claimed that production models of the Temsah will have an anti-tank guided missile launcher.
The Temsah heavy APC has a crew of two and provides accommodation for ten troops. Troops enter and leave the vehicle via a rear ramp or five roof hatches. No firing ports are provided.


Crew: 2 men
Personnel: 10 men

*Dimensions and weight:*

Weight	~ 35 t
Length	~ 7.8 m
Width 3.4 m
Height	~ 2 m

*Armament*

Main gun	20-mm cannon
Machine guns	1 x 7.62-mm
four Denel Ingwe anti-tank missiles

81-mm mortar

*Mobility*

Engine	AVDS-1790-V12
Engine power	750 hp
Maximum road speed	~ 50 km/h
Vertical step	0.9 m
Trench	3.35 m
Fording	1.45 m

*Variants*

*1- SWARM (Stabilized Weapon And Reconnaissance Mounting) overhead weapon station, fitted with 20-mm cannon, coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun
*

















*2- SWARM (Stabilized Weapon And Reconnaissance Mounting) overhead weapon station, fitted with 20-mm cannon, coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun and four Denel Ingwe anti-tank missiles*





*3- Mortar carrier, armed with 81-mm mortar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordan Armament & Weapon Systems*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*JELS (Jordan Electronic Logistics Support)*

JELS (Jordan Electronic Logistics Support) is founded in 2004 as a joint venture between KADDB (King Abdullah Design and Development Bureau) and a group of military industrialization experts, with the vision of providing solutions and handling their implementation for all the activities related to the electronic support tasks as required by the Jordanian Armed Forces.

Our mission is to put together all the available expertise, human resources, and financial support, under the best managerial direction to execute the different tasks within the projects in hand. All this is accompanied by a huge investment in R&D activities, and continuous search for the latest technologies in the fields of interest. Fields of interest are:

*Fields of interest are:*

Situational Awareness and Battlefield Management Systems.
Information and Electronic Warfare Solutions.
GPS, GIS, Mapping and Location-Based Systems.
Command and Control, Robotics, and Automation Solutions.
Secure Communications Equipment and Intelligence Systems.

*Command and Control *

*Three product (Solutions) are already implemented in JELS laboraories:
*

*The Lynx Robot*

*Lynx E-J* 









The Lynx robot is a medium tracked military robot designed for military tasks ranging from reconnaissance to combat. It is equipped with the following set of sensors: front drive camera, back drive camera, PTZ camera, GPS and digital compass. Smart guidance functions are provided to support the following modes: squad architecture, predefined mission and long range remote guidance. Different weapons can be placed on the Lynx such as the M16 rifle, 7.62 MG's and RPG's 

*Download Brochures:*
http://www.jels-tech.com/images/pdf/lynx_e_j.pdf
http://www.jels-tech.com/images/pdf/lynx_c.pdf


*Lynx-C*









*Unmanned Patrol Boat*

Unmanned patrol boat (USV) is a project to provide full solution to unman (automate) existing patrol boats. The solution provides full modification to the boat and the necessary communication links and hardware/software support for the both the Remote-Control and Unsupervised modes of operation.

*Download Brochure:*
http://www.jels-tech.com/images/pdf/boat.pdf

*Special-Force Short Range Air Defense System*
High-Speed Servo platform providing movement in both azimuth and elevation (Pan &Tilt) that can support heavy weights. It can serve as a platform over which different Optical Sites / Weaponry platforms can be mounted. Full set of sensors and actuators are used to ensure the movement control with the maximum efficiency.

The platform can be used as a stand-alone tracked unit or fixed upon some armoured vehicle to accomodate any launcher and optical sites upon it. It also can be used as a moving one-man turret platform that suits various needs. The unit supports weights up to 350 Kgs. It is built with the full remote-control (wired and wireless) and controlling software
embedded within it.

*Download Brochure:*
http://www.jels-tech.com/images/pdf/short_range_air_defense.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Battlefield Management and Situational Awareness System* 

The Battlefield Management System (BMS) from JELS Provides an efficient Situational Awareness (SA) solution enabling commanders to respond rapidly to all unexpected events by improve inter-networking of task forces and units.

The solution is comprised of different hardware modules as suiting the different levels of the command chain they are intended for*The different modules are:*




*The Soldier System*

The Soldier System is a compact electronic unit located within integrated harness and holder, it consists of the following modules :

High-Sensitivity GPS.
Digital Compass.
Barometric sensor ( Optional ).
Short Range Data Link.
Main System Battery.

The system provides basic SA and navigation information to the single soldier and also info message relaying to the higher level.

*The Universal Commander*

The ultimate goal nowadays is to integrate all of the logistics operations in a single universal command, control, and communication unit that provides full situational awareness capabilities to the squad's or platoon's commander. JELS has designed a commander unit that tracks this goal by projecting all the relevant position data and status of the team members online over the display map.
The features of this unit are:

Comprehensive Situational Awareness.
Messaging Capability.
Location of Friendly Forces.
Different Types of Maps Can Be Selected as Reference Background.
Display Can be Used for Video Monitoring and Playback.
Robust Structure.
Integrated Battery.
Handheld or Fixed in any Vehicle using Special Docking.


*The Platoon Unit*

The Platoon Unit : This is the next higher level hardware platform implemented using a military tablet PC. It provides the functionality of the lower level units as suitable for the platoon level. The platoon commander will typically operate with a tablet giving a wide-screen view of the subordinate sections. With proper data
link, the commander can localize the platoon force down to soldiers locations.

*The High Command Unit*

The High Command Unit : Which is implemented on a military PC with wall or vehicle mounted displays. These can be used by commanders at company level and higher for both tactical and operational scenarios. The commander chooses the preferred display of the COP from a combination of layers showing &#8216;Blue Force Tracking, &#8217;Enemy&#8217; and &#8216;Neutral&#8217; units. The COP
can be displayed in different zoom levels and with various types of maps as background e.g. satellite photos or topographic maps. The tactical commander quickly reports any changes observed in the field to other friendly unite and to HQ. 

*TErrian Line Of Sight Analysis*

The TELOSA software provides critical, timely, and accurate digital and hardcopy geospatial information to support military mission planning and execution.

The software boasts superior 3D graphics capabilities, with sophisticated reporting and printing capabilities. It is built upon JelsGIS Toolkit, which is an in-house developed software platform.

The analysis is based on the DEM data of the tested location and the geometric visibility pattern of the sensor or weapon under consideration.

*Download Brochure:*

http://www.jels-tech.com/images/pdf/battle.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Electronic Warfare *

JELS solution in the Electronic Warfare and Electronic Defense is founded on the fact that the boundaries between the Communication Intelligence (COMINT) and the Electronic Intelligence systems (ELINT) is becoming less and less clear each days.


This is happening with the rapid development of the new Software- Defined Radio (SDR) based on the latest FPGA chips, digital down converts along with the increased PCs computing power which leads to possible implementations of very sophisticated receiver cores. In JELS, we provide an integrated solution that combines the two task into one system.

*Signal Sniper*








We provide the basic receiving unit which contains the signal processing core necessary to implement any frequency sliding SIGINT system. All what the client have to use is an RF frequency down converter to see, analyze and record any interested 2 GHz frequency band.

*Features*

Single core compact hardware COMINT/ ELINT.
8 MHz instantaneous analysis bandwidth (ELINT Applications).
Down to 250 Hz spectrum resolution (COMINT Applications).
High speed spectrum analysis up to 40 GHz/sec @ 8 MHz band when tuning to a fixed interesting frequency.
TCP/IP based control to allow easer coordinated operation and management.
Easy to use Graphical user interface software.
Basic unit bandwidth coverage is 2 GHz.
Instantaneous 8 MHz band raw RF signals storage for subsequent off line analysis.
Extendable due to its modular design which enables more signal analysis power by combining N units to achieve N times analysis power.
Any custom system design can be realized easily by connecting LNA, local oscillator, mixer, filters and our processing core.
Rich application programming interface software core.

*VIP Protection Jammer*

The threat from Radio Controlled Improvised Explosive Devices (RCIED) has increased because of the wide availability of commercial radio-control equipment that can easily be adapted as IED triggers.
The use of RCIED's allow terrorists to place large amounts of explosives against hard or soft targets with a high degree of mobility &#8211; in effect turning these RCIED's into precision weapons that cause mass casualties and physical destruction. RCIED attacks require less coordination, planning, expertise,
material, and money than the more spectacular type of terrorist methods, such as aircraft hijackings or employment of weapons of mass destruction, yet still can achieve the mass casualty objective.
As the deployment of RCIED's by terrorists and criminals increases, civil and military security services are required not only to meet the current threat but also to predict terrorist capability advances in order to provide effective countermeasures.

JELS designs Field proven Communication Jamming devices for the purpose of controlling Remote Controlled Improvised Explosive Devices. All the Jamming systems are carefully custom designed for every customer depending on their threat perceptions.

*Wave Storm*

WaveStorm is a cost effective high performance V/UHF smart jammer. Beside its capabilities to search, monitor the spectrum and listen to the intercepted signals, it can generate a spot or band barrage jamming signal to effectively shutdown any communication system within its radiated power zone. Although the conventional communications systems can be knocked down using an interfering signal, the new systems that uses spread spectrum techniques are more immune to these kinds of Jamming. WaveStorm uses a an implementation of digital radio frequency memory (DRFM) technique to defeat these systems.

Frequency range 50MHz to 2850MHz.
Can generate instantaneous spot barrage jamming signal bandwidth
from 10KHz up to 8MHz (optional up to 32MHz).
Jamming modes include spot, sweep and barrage jamming.
DRFM Jamming for complex transmission.
Jamming interfering signal can be selected from digitally generated noise interfering signal, digitally off-line mathematically prepared interfering signal or digitally recorded one.
Capability to select forbidden jamming spectrum regions (friendly frequencies) when using sweep or bands jamming.
Less than 1msec jamming response time from the moment of receiving control command.
Sufficient jammer RF output power enough to drive any external high power RF amplifier.
Built-in spectrum searching and monitoring capabilities.
TCP/IP based application programming Interface.
Easy to use Windows based graphical user interface (GUI).

*Download Brochure:*
http://www.jels-tech.com/images/pdf/Wave-Storm.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*RSTA Jordan Panther*

RSTA Jordan Panther - YouTube


*Sama Aircraft*









*JARS UAV
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Heckler and Koch  Jordan
*
PKF Jordan has developed a comprehensive '10 Year' Financial Model for Heckler and Koch - Jordan, with the purpose of finding out the feasibility, cost structure, selling price and profitability ratios of the project.
The model is based on, among other things, reasonable and logical assumptions that are presented in the financial model. The model was conducted to illustrate the commercial profitability of establishing a new factory (Heckler & Koch) in Jordan based on technology transferred from H&K Germany, the factory will be specialized in manufacturing firearms including XM8, HK416 complete, Pistols and GMG in addition to upgrading M16 to HK416.














*DSEi: KADDB teams with Kupczak, BUSINESS
*

The King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) of Jordan has signed a Memorandum of Understanding with Kupczak Products of Poland to establish Kupczak Jordan, KADDB announced at the Defence and Security Equipment International exhibition in London from 13-16 September.


"The agreement initiates the parties' desire to establish a new joint venture, which will focus on the manufacturing of specialised military boots, including the [Kupczak] Super Boots line of footwear designed for special [forces] soldiers in Jordan," KADDB said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Wildy Guns*

PKF Jordan has developed a comprehensive Business Plan for Wildy Guns in the United States of America.
Wildy Guns are specialized in designing and supplying top quality, cutting edge firearms and supplies. Located in Warren, they offer their clients&#8217; two distinct services, an ammo supply store and a gun shop, to meet all of their firearm service needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *Heckler and Koch &#8211; Jordan
> *
> PKF Jordan has developed a comprehensive '10 Year' Financial Model for Heckler and Koch - Jordan, with the purpose of finding out the feasibility, cost structure, selling price and profitability ratios of the project.
> The model is based on, among other things, reasonable and logical assumptions that are presented in the financial model. The model was conducted to illustrate the commercial profitability of establishing a new factory (Heckler & Koch) in Jordan based on technology transferred from H&K Germany, the factory will be specialized in manufacturing firearms including XM8, HK416 complete, Pistols and GMG in addition to upgrading M16 to HK416.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DSEi: KADDB teams with Kupczak, BUSINESS
> *
> 
> The King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) of Jordan has signed a Memorandum of Understanding with Kupczak Products of Poland to establish Kupczak Jordan, KADDB announced at the Defence and Security Equipment International exhibition in London from 13-16 September.
> 
> 
> "The agreement initiates the parties' desire to establish a new joint venture, which will focus on the manufacturing of specialised military boots, including the [Kupczak] Super Boots line of footwear designed for special [forces] soldiers in Jordan," KADDB said.



These are some nice looking guns you guys are studying to produce. We should have also asked for the manufacturing capability of the whole package Instead of only the G36 family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*JORAMMO*





JORDAN AMMUNITION MANUFACTURING AND SERVICES (JORAMMO) is part of the Arms and Ammunition Cluster of the KADDB Investment Group, founded to manufacture military and commercial ammunition, starting initially with small calibre ammunition and hence medium and large calibre.

The scope of work conducted at JORAMMO includes; manufacturing and supplying small calibre ammunition, testing and qualification of ammunition, demilitarize medium and large calibre ammunition, in addition to establishing and operating ammunition warehouses.
JORAMMOs facility is supported with the presence of a modern ballistics laboratory where advanced precision equipment will test and monitor ammunition performances; including velocity, pressure, accuracy and impact.


*Balancing national ammunition independence and market
*
competitiveness

Historically, ammunition manufacturing has been a national prerogative that
depended on small-scale, state-owned, and often subsidized production
facilities exclusively oriented to meet the domestic demand of a nations
armed services. Production was thus tailored to the latters needs and was
neither profitable nor profit oriented. Similarly, new entries in the ammunition-
manufacturing business will nowadays often be state sponsored and
aimed exclusively towards the domestic armed forces market. New and
emerging regional production companies often start out with plants that
remain idle between orders of ammunition from their respective governments.
Mzinga Corporation in Tanzania and Kenyas Ordnance Factories
Corporation in Eldoret, for instance, were set up to produce various types of
ammunition along these lines (Pézard and Anders, 2006, pp. 49, 5657).
More recently, and in order to make the enterprise profitable in the long
run and face market competitors, the inevitable trend for all small arms
ammunition producers is to consolidate at the national level. This is most
often accomplished via a mix of state sponsorship, progressive privatization,
foreign investment, acquisitions, and joint ventures, with an eye on possible
export potential. *An excellent example is Jordans recently established Jordan
Ammunition Manufacturing and Services Company (JorAmmo), which was
set up as a joint venture among Jordans King Abdullah II Design and Development
Bureau, Mecar of Belgium, and the US-based DMV Holdings. The
new plants infrastructure, comprising a modern ballistics laboratory in the
vicinity of Amman, should quickly give Jordan self-sufficiency in both R&D
and the production of conventional ammunition. According to specialized
media sources, this plant is expected to start fulfilling its first Jordanian
armed forces USD 43 million contract by mid-October 2009 and deliver the
first rounds (5.56 mm, 7.62 mm, and 9 mm) and mortar shells (60 mm and 120
mm) in 2010. JorAmmo will of course seek to extend and eventually export its
product range to meet different user requirements (Foss, 2009).*
http://www.smallarmssurvey.org/fileadmin/docs/F-Working-papers/SAS-WP10-European-Ammunition.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> These are some nice looking guns you guys are studying to produce. We should have also asked for the manufacturing capability of the whole package Instead of only the G36 family.



Even I am impressed, I didn't expect things to go so fast, King Abddulah immediately inaugurated KADDB after few months of his reign in 1999, although Jordan was broke at the time. After few years, KADDB started producing tank turrets and amazing stuff. As for now, Jordan has set up a huge ammunition industry (JORAMMO) for producing, designing and developing ammunition, which would be the largest of it's kind in ME and NA, it's meant to be the hub of ammunition supply in Arab world and ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*GENERAL DELUXE®*






General Deluxe

PRODUCTS:


*1- COLORED TELEVISION / LCD*
















*2- REFRIGERATORS:
*with sizes : 6', 14', 18', 21', 23'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*3- WASHING MACHINE*












*4- SPLIT-TYPE
AIR CONDITIONERS*












*5- SATELLITE RECEIVERS
*






*6- VACUUM CLEANERS UNITS*







*7- MICRO WAVE OVENS*







*8- WATER DISPENSER UNITS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Irfan Baloch said:


> I wish we can master that remedy
> 
> check out our troops carriers in tribal areas and then check the destroyed footage. maybe you will find it funny but I dont
> I helplessly see my fellow soldiers being killed and maimed due to the use of civilian vehicles in a conflict zone.
> 
> once done laughing read more from jane's Defence
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan - Defence Industry (Jordan) - Jane's World Defence Industry
> 
> 
> Now thats more than few armor plates on the sides dont you think?



Yes Irfan i totally agree with u the two countries can do quite Gud for each other i think we can purchase their vehicles or develop a JV project n also i c many opportunities 4 our Defence Industries to invest in Jordan this will make their industries strong n we can gain their experience also. 
I seriously think our opportunities in the field of Tanks, Aeronautics, Navy n Strategic fields like Missiles n others r very realistic in Jordan as they r our Fellow Muslim Brothers n its Our religious Duty too to help eachother.
I think licence production of our Tanks in Jordan as well as Fighter jets n navel ships + subs r very Good in there.......
*BLACKEAGLE* what do u say?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I have no idea why there isn't any military joint ventures between Jordan and Pakistan. Jordan benefited from SA, SK, Ukraine, Russia, Switzerland, Sweden, Italy, Turkey and China long experience in military industry either by joint ventures, TOT, or assembly. Don't know why I feel that Jordanian and Pakistani relation got cold the moment Musharraf stepped down. The mutual relation was warm and very close when he was in presidency.


 
Yeah bro ur right King abdullah n Musharraf used to visit each other regularly it seems the had develped some kind of Friendship n i remember the first time he met Queen Rania the smile on this face could tell that it was the happiest day of his life
But jokes aside i think the israelis feared that he n King would solve the Palestinian problem so they along with Americans started destabilize Pakistan so that his concentration should divert from there, then Benazir Saga happened n he was forced to leave the Gov. n this new puppet gov came n none of them had uttered a word 4 palestine n jordan co-operation since 2008 when they came into power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yes Irfan i totally agree with u the two countries can do quite Gud for each other i think we can purchase their vehicles or develop a JV project n also i c many opportunities 4 our Defence Industries to invest in Jordan this will make their industries strong n we can gain their experience also.
> I seriously think our opportunities in the field of Tanks, Aeronautics, Navy n Strategic fields like Missiles n others r very realistic in Jordan as they r our Fellow Muslim Brothers n its Our religious Duty too to help eachother.
> i think licence production of Tanks in Jordan as well as Fighter jets n navel ships n subs r very Good in there.......
> *BLACKEAGLE* what do u say?



Yes, I absolutely agree, we should go for joint ventures and benefit from each others experience in various fields. The current level of cooperation between Jordan and Pakistan is quite embarrassing considering the close ties two countries forged long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yes, I absolutely agree, we should go for joint ventures and benefit from each others experience in various fields. The current level of cooperation between Jordan and Pakistan is quite embarrassing considering the close ties two countries forged long time ago.



well im very interested in this topic lets talk abt our current standing in defence sectors n where we can really help eachother.
well we r making our tanks since a decade now First is u already know abt Ak we have develoed its more varients like AK1 n 2 and the a new AZ which is upgrade version of t-59s n we offer the updates of t54/55 n t59s to Al Zarrar Standards. New have developed different types of APCs that u know as well like Hamza, Al Talha, Mohafiz etc. In Aeronautical field we have developed our trainer jets like Mushak n Super Mushaf as well as Karakoram-8s in fighter jets we offer Mirage updates to ROSE 3 standards n our JF 17 with Block 2 n 3 we have updated our P3C orions n Atlantiques to do ground attack missions as well n C 130 hercules we have updated them to b used in bombing missions too n in navy we have produced our oun ships n we produce Agosta 90b subs under licence n offer them to export as well with AIP systems.In Strategic field we have develoed our missiles as well with Nuclear n Cruise technology n we have developed some of the subsystems too for military use as well as military hard wares 4 export.
These r the things we can offer now 4 export n JVs tell me which things Jordan could b interested, well we r interested in The Jordanian Military Vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Umair Nawaz said:


> well im very interested in this topic lets talk abt our current standing in defence sectors n where we can really help eachother.
> well we r making our tanks since a decade now First is u already know abt Ak we have develoed its more varients like AK1 n 2 and the a new AZ which is upgrade version of t-59s n we offer the updates of t54/55 n t59s to Al Zarrar Standards. New have developed different types of APCs that u know as well like Hamza, Al Talha, Mohafiz etc. In Aeronautical field we have developed our trainer jets like Mushak n Super Mushaf as well as Karakoram-8s in fighter jets we offer Mirage updates to ROSE 3 standards n our JF 17 with Block 2 n 3 we have updated our P3C orions n Atlantiques to do ground attack missions as well n C 130 hercules we have updated them to b used in bombing missions too n in navy we have produced our oun ships n we produce Agosta 90b subs under licence n offer them to export as well with AIP systems.In Strategic field we have develoed our missiles as well with Nuclear n Cruise technology n we have developed some of the subsystems too for military use as well as military hard wares 4 export.
> These r the things we can offer now 4 export n JVs tell me which things Jordan could b interested, well we r interested in The Jordanian Military Vehicles.



There is nothing special Jordan can offer Pakistan other than RPG-32, NIMIR 4X4, AL JAWAD, and digital camouflage uniforms.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

BLACKEAGLE said:


> There is nothing special Jordan can offer Pakistan other than RPG-32, NIMIR 4X4, AL JAWAD, and digital camouflage uniforms.



Only 4 now my friend only now but u guys have that which we dont have the MONEY n resources like oil its very easy 4 u to make all of that its just a matter of time if u ask me we couldnt believe that we could make these things just decade ago n now we did all that so if we can make our fellow Muslim also make them n that is why i posted the things we make now a days.
Now u tell me which of these things Jordan could be interested to purchase, Develop them under licence or enter a Joint Venture with Pakistan....Give me yr thoughts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Im waiting 4 an answer


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Umair Nawaz said:


> Im waiting 4 an answer



I told you bro, that there is nothing special Jordan can offer to Pakistan other than RPG-32, NIMIR 4X4, AL JAWAD, and digital camouflage uniforms. You seem to confuse Jordan with GCC, Jordan is not a rich oil country my friend, we buy oil just like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I told you bro, that there is nothing special Jordan can offer to Pakistan other than RPG-32, NIMIR 4X4, AL JAWAD, and digital camouflage uniforms. You seem to confuse Jordan with GCC, Jordan is not a rich oil country my friend, we buy oil just like you.



I was saying bro give yr thoughts abt what Jordan can buy from us or in what defence fields/units can they inter in Joint Venture with us or do a licence production of the units i mentioned in post no 90.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

* Tiger 4x4 (Russian & Jordanian joint venture) :







* JELS:











* 11.9m Interceptor:











* 11.9m Patrol Boat Cabin:







* 12.5m Landing Craft:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

* 13.5m Interceptor:

















* 11.8m Interceptor:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

* Stallion 2:






- Crew: 3-5
-Armament: Machine gun 7.62 mm
- Weight: 7500 kg 
- Range: 500 km
- Speed: 125 km/h

* Al Jawad Mark 3:


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- Scorpion-Upgrade:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- FORD 550:*






A discreet fast response and surveillance vehicle based on Ford 550 platform.

Features:
Pneumatic Mast with 85 kg Maximum head load and 5.7 meter height
Gunner Shield with modular Machine Gun Mount
Surveillance camera &#8220;as per user requirement&#8221;
Air Conditioning system
Water Sink
Two beds
Chemical toilet
Refrigerator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- ATV:*




*Overview*

The KADDB Light Tactical 4x4 All-Terrain Vehicle (KADDB LTATV) is exclusively designed to meet Jordan Armed Forces defense capabilities. It can be customized to be used as a tactical vehicle for agile forces with fast response actions by transporting in all terrain from 2 up to 4 soldiers of special operation, infantry or as logistic vehicle. The vehicle can be deployed by land, sea, and air (C130 or Helicopter).

*SPECIFICATIONS:
*
Performance

Maximum Speed 60km/h
Gradability 60%
Approach Angel 56&#778;
Departure angel 60&#778;
Turning Radius 8.3m

Engine 

Type: 1028cc 20.0KW/ 27.2HP, Liquid-cooled with 3 in line cylinder

Transmission

Continuously variable, belt-drive transmission with high, low and reverse, Selectable shaft 4x4 or 4x2, with front and rear differential control

Fuel Tank Capacity 42L

Suspension 
4 Wheels Double Wishbone Independent Suspension

Steering Rack and Pinion

Brakes 

Front: Dual pistons hydraulic disc
Rear: Hydraulic Disc

Tires and Rims 
6ply 26x9-R14

Chassis & Safety 
Rigid tubular steel, with 2 passengers roll cage protection, tubular steel pumpers, and lifting rings

Seats and Harness 
Suspended seats with head rest and 5 points seat belts

Weight & Measurements
Length, Width, Height: 335cm, 173cm, 200cm
Wheel Base: 200cm
Ground Clearance 28cm
Payload: 250kg
Dry Weight: 850kg
Towing Load: 750kg
Range at low speed and max torque: 250km

Electrical & Instruments 
12V, 75Am with 65Am Alternator, Multi-Function Digital Meter, Standard Driving, Tail/Brake lights, and map light, and electrical winch

Optional

4 passengers roll cage protection, Blackout / IR Lighting, Tire Balls® branded Flat Proof Tech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- UGV+MINI UGV:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- RWS II: *





Pan & Tilt system (Load capacity "Mini" 200 kg)
Day/night capable camera in IP66 pressurized housing
Firing control system
Video Image Stabilization System
Video Target Tracking system

Electro-Optical Director system composes of the following items:
Extendable mask up to 5 meters
Pan & Tilt system
Day/night capable camera
Thermal imager
Laser range finder
Video Target Tracking system.

Control panels including joysticks, PC&#8217;s and Military specification NTSC/PAL displays. All above systems will be installed on ground and controlled by control (operator) land and central workstation far 200 m from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- A100 MONOCULAR GOGGLE:*






A100 Model Night Vision Monocular offers a high resolution image intensified night vision in a compact, lightweight and yet rugged design. It features a single tube and singe-eyepiece configuration.

The new concept of a single-eye format night vision monocular is based on independent use of each eye. One eye is equipped with a night vision device while the other eye remains free and uncovered.

A100 Monocular Goggle has a major advantage when compared to standard dual eye goggle for instant adaptation of the user to ambient light viewing after the goggle is removed from the eye. Because of the uncovered eye, the user never experiences the temporary night blindness problem. Moreover, during night time A100 can be used as a rifle scope while it is mounted together with day sight optics.

Another advantage of the A100 Monocular is the wider perceived field of view (FOV). The user has a 40° FOV on his equipped eye.
A100 can be operated with a single AA battery or a rechargeable battery. Easy access to the battery compartment makes the battery replacement a snap. Its ergonomically-located and easy-to-operate On/Off and IR switch delivers an ease of operation to the user. Textured focus and diopter adjustment rings provide a hassle-free operation.


*Technical Specifications:
*
*Performance*

Magnification
1X
Field of View
40°
Focus Range
25 cm to infinity
Eye Relief
25 mm
Weight (without battery)
Less than 350 gr
Environmental
Operating Temperature
-51°C to +55°C
Storage Temperature
-51°C to +71°C
Immersion
1 m for 30 minutes
Power Source
One AA Alkaline 1.5V cell
Or One AA 1.8V Lithium Cell


All tolerances are within ± 10%

*- A340 4X NIGHT VISION WEAPON SIGHT:*






*Technical Characteristics:
*
Performance

Magnification
4X
Field of View
9.5°
Objective F-Number
1.7
Minimum Focus Distance
20 m
Eye Relief
27 mm
Diopter
-6 / +2
Windage / Elevation Adjustment
1 / 4 mrad/click
Reticle *
Duplex or Chevron
Weight **
1270 gr
Integration
Torque limited Piccatiny Adapter
(MIL-STD-1913)
Environmental
Operating Temperature
-51°C to +51°C
Storage Temperature
-51°C to +71°C
Immersion
1 m for 30 minutes
Power Source
One AA Battery (Alkaline or Lithium-ion)
Battery Life
40 h (min.)


All tolerances are within ± 10%

* Custom design reticles can be provided upon request
** Includes adapter. Battery and other accessories not included.

*- A360 6X NIGHT VISION WEAPON SIGHT:*






*Technical Characteristics:*

Performance

Magnification
6X
Field of View
6.3°
Objective F-Number
2.2
Minimum Focus Distance
50 m
Eye Relief
27 mm
Diopter
-6 / +2
Windage / Elevation Adjustment
1 / 6 mrad/click
Reticle *
Duplex or Chevron
Weight **
1590 gr
Integration
Torque limited Piccatiny Adapter
(MIL-STD-1913)
Environmental
Operating Temperature
-51°C to +51°C
Storage Temperature
-51°C to +71°C
Immersion
1 m for 30 minutes
Power Source
One AA Battery (Alkaline or Lithium-ion)
Battery Life
40 h (min.)


All tolerances are within ± 10%

* Custom design reticles can be provided upon request
** Includes adapter. Battery and other accessories not included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- SAGER THERMAL SIGHT:*






*Technical Characteristics:*

Weight of SAGER
(including battery)
< 6 kg
Video Output
CCIR
Detector
640 x 512 pixel
(3 &#8211; 5 µm MWIR band)
Horizontal Field of View
Continuous zoom from 2° to 25°
(3 preset FOVs)
Cooldown Time
< 7 minutes
Electronic Zoom
X2


All tolerances are within ± 10%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- JRESCO:*







JADARA EQUIPMENT & DEFENCE SYSTEMS COMPANY PSC. (JRESCO) is an affiliate of the KADDB Investment Group as a member of the Arms and Ammunition Cluster. JRESCO has been established to manufacture the cost-effective RPG 32; a portable short range weapon with unique lethality, high quality and accurate precision. JRESCO&#8217;s RPG-32 is the latest system of the RPG family and it is equipped with optical day and night sights with laser range finder. The RPG 32 has been designed to provide extended range although it is in the short range category, and can be fired from semi-confined spaces that are restricted in volume. This multi-use launcher is easy to use with self-destruct safety features, and anti-jamming features.











http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/204388-rpg-32-hashim.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- JORAMMO:*






JORDAN AMMUNITION MANUFACTURING AND SERVICES (JORAMMO) is part of the Arms and Ammunition Cluster of the KADDB Investment Group, founded to manufacture military and commercial ammunition, starting initially with small calibre ammunition and hence medium and large calibre. 

The scope of work conducted at JORAMMO includes; manufacturing and supplying small calibre ammunition, testing and qualification of ammunition, dematerialising medium and large calibre ammunition, in addition to establishing and operating ammunition warehouses. 

JORAMMO&#8217;s facility is supported with the presence of a modern ballistics laboratory where advanced precision equipment will test and monitor ammunition performances; including velocity, pressure, accuracy and impact. As an R&D centre, the Facility will also engage in the improvement and development of ammunition for its customers.

*- TERRAQUEOUS:*






THE JORDANIAN COMPANY FOR MANUFACTURING SPECIAL BOOTS (TERRAQUEOUS) is part of the KADDB Investment Group&#8217;s Troops Cluster that aims at producing special boots with superior features.

The range of products at Terraqueous cover a wide spectrum of technical specifications where different climates and terrains are taken into consideration. 
In order to insure the best quality of its products, Terraqueous works with internationally acknowledged components providers around the EU. Each pair of its products contains more than 100 components and passes more than 150 operations to be completed run by a highly skilled local team.

The company produces a wide variety of models that suit different military needs in addition to hiking boots and oxford shoes with a focus on civilian needs and requirements such as sports and safety.

*- FIRST ARMOUR:*






First Armour is an affiliate of the KADDB Investment Group (KIG), that aims at providing the ultimate personal protection solutions for the user. It is a member of the Troops Cluster of the KIG.
First Armour combines cutting-edge technology with innovative design to manufacture a wide range of Helmets, Body Armour, Ballistic Plates, to other protective solutions from composite material. These products are tested and certified according to NIJ Standards by internationally accredited laboratories; HP White - USA,CIS - USA and TNO &#8211; The Netherlands.

First Armours&#8217; products are customised to better serve individuals, being males or females, working in risky environments; such as military and law enforcement troops, VIPs, aid workers and media correspondents that come across different threats from small weapons, land mines and bombs while conducting operations in conflict zones. 

From concept development to project completion, First Armours&#8217; main objective is to offer top-of-the-line personal protection equipment at competitive prices, by working closely with its clients to accommodate their needs and requirements. The highly skilled staff at the company is committed to delivering world class services and advanced composite alternatives to metal products by using the latest technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- CLS JORDAN:*






CLS JORDAN is an affiliate of the KADDB Investment Group, as a member of the Automotive and Industrial Cluster, established to design and remanufacture warrantied electrical units and harnesses.

CLS Jordan&#8217;s Scope of work includes the remanufacture of automotive and other electrical components, design, systems engineering and integration of special systems for military vehicles, manufacture electrical and electronic components, as well as the design and manufacture of electrical harnesses. 

The company guarantees improved vehicle utilisation to its clients, while ensuring lower maintenance cost and less investment in vehicle&#8217;s and components inventory.

*- JORDAN AMCO:*






JORDAN ADVANCED MACHINING COMPANY (JORDAN AMCO), a member of the Automotive and Industrial Cluster of the KADDB Investment Group, has been established to provide highly developed precision manufacturing services.

Jordan AMCO is equipped with the latest cutting edge technology in milling, turning and boring machines that enable manufacturing components from 1mm³ to 1m³ in steel, cast iron, titanium, Hastaloy and aluminium, to achieve manufacturing tolerances of ±0.008mm. 

In addition to its main scope of work, Jordan AMCO offers technical assistance to other manufactures with tooling selection, heat treatment, training requirements and assistance with understanding material properties and their machining technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi

BLACKEAGLE said:


> *- JRESCO:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JADARA EQUIPMENT & DEFENCE SYSTEMS COMPANY PSC. (JRESCO) is an affiliate of the KADDB Investment Group as a member of the Arms and Ammunition Cluster. JRESCO has been established to manufacture the cost-effective RPG 32; a portable short range weapon with unique lethality, high quality and accurate precision. JRESCOs RPG-32 is the latest system of the RPG family and it is equipped with optical day and night sights with laser range finder. The RPG 32 has been designed to provide extended range although it is in the short range category, and can be fired from semi-confined spaces that are restricted in volume. This multi-use launcher is easy to use with self-destruct safety features, and anti-jamming features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/204388-rpg-32-hashim.html



This one is an outstanding Jordanian weapon...I want to know about its self destruct safety feature...therez a button which self destructs the launcher or missile self destructs before hitting the target? I never heard of such safety feature before

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Abdullah said:


> This one is an outstanding Jordanian weapon...I want to know about its self destruct safety feature...therez a button which self destructs the launcher or missile self destructs before hitting the target? I never heard of such safety feature before



As you know this RPG is dangerous, affordable (7000 JOD), easy to smuggle and use, yet, it has this feature so whenever it falls into the wrong hands it gets destructed, but I don't know how.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- STALLION 2:*

Stallion is a 4x4 LAV designed to have several operational & tactical missions, whether as a tactical reconnaissance vehicle or as a light armored vehicle within peace keeping missions or even as an internal security & border patrol vehicle.

*Technical Specifications:
*

Crew
3-5

Armament
M60 MG(7.62*51 Ammo)

RWS (optional)
L*W*H (mm) (Estimated)
5010*2300*2000

Gross Vehicle Weight (kg)
7500

Engine
Steyr, 272 Hp
Transmission

Allison, Auto 5 speeds

Suspension
Independent suspension with rear, front and central diff. locks

Maximum Road Speed (km/h)
125

Forward Slope Gradient (%)
60

Side Slope Gradient (%)
40

Range on Road (km) (Estimated)
500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- Covert response from KADDB:*




By: IHS Web Editor
Published: 07 May 2012
Among the impressive exhibits in the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau display in Hall 5 is a new covert response vehicle. Looking like a regular van when on the move, it can transform into a command post, surveillance platform and gun position.

Using a Ford F550 large pickup truck as a basis, KADDB has designed a covert fast-response vehicle that can be used in many defence and security situations. A box body mounted on the flat-bed gives no clue as to what is inside, allowing the vehicle to operate discreetly in sensitive areas. However, when the system is required for operation, the box sides and roof fold down to reveal a gun post and surveillance system.

A range of sensors can be fitted for surveillance, mounted on a retractable mast that can extend to a height of 5.7m. The mast can mount sensors of up to 85kg weight.

The swivelling gun mount is a ballistically protected shield that can mount a variety of weapons, depending on user requirements.

To cater for extended-duration operations, the vehicle comes complete with two bunks, a water sink, refrigerator and a chemical toilet. The vehicle is air-conditioned to make the temporary quarters comfortable for the crew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

- LWRC rifles to be license-produced in Jordan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*M35 Mine protected carrier*

The M35 Mine Protected Carrier (MPC) is a joint development between AM General of the United States (who originally built the M35 6 × 6 truck), the King Hussien Main Workshops of Jordan and Mechem Consultants of South Africa.

Marketing of the M35 MPC is carried out by the National Resources Development Company of Jordan with the assistance of the King Abdullah Design and Development Bureau (KADDB).

The first two production standard M35 MPCs were completed early in 1998 although tests of the new mine protected body on a 6 × 6 chassis had been completed well before this date, in South Africa.

It has been designed as a low cost mine protected carrier for the transport of troops in areas where there is a significant risk from anti-tank mines.

The King Hussien Main Workshops have been responsible for the chassis while Mechem has been responsible for the new mine protected all-welded steel armour cab and troop compartment.

AM General supplied the automotive parts of the upgrade as most of these are the same as those used in its Extended Service Plan for the M35 truck used by the US Army National Guard and Reserve.

*- Description:*

The M35 Mine Protected Carrier (MPC) essentially consists of a modified US supplied AM General M35 2.5 ton (US) (6 × 6) truck chassis fitted with a mine protected cab and mine protected rear troop area.

Both the cab and rear troop area have a V-shaped bottom to provide the maximum possible protection from the blast of anti-tank mines. A special kit can be supplied to provide enhanced protection against the Russian TMRP-6 Self-Forming Fragmentation (SFF) anti-tank mine.

The standard level of armour provides protection against 7.62 mm × 51 ball ammunition all round and against a conventional TM-57 anti-tank mine under any wheel station.

The chassis has been modified by the installation of a new power pack consisting of a Caterpillar 3116 170 hp diesel coupled to a ZF fully automatic transmission.

The standard M35 (6 × 6) truck has dual rear wheels but on the M35 MPC these have been replaced by single wheels and tyres which have also been fitted to the front axle.

A central tyre-pressure regulation system has been installed which allows the driver to adjust the tyre pressure to suit the terrain being crossed. A replacement wheel and tyre are under the left side of the chassis.

The commander and driver are seated in the fully enclosed all-welded steel cab to the rear of the engine compartment. This is provided with bulletproof windows in the front, sides and rear. The crew enter via a square door in each side of the upper part of the cab which opens forwards.

The rear troop compartment has a large door in the rear with opens to the left and this is supplied with a large bulletproof window. The are also large bulletproof windows in either side of the troop compartment and one at the front. Hatches are also provided in the roof. Ten troops are carried in the rear and these are seated five down each side facing each other. The troops enter and leave via the rear door and additional step provided at the rear of the vehicle.











*- Specifications:*

Crew	
2
Troops	
10
Number of wheels	
6
Number of drive wheels	
6
Weight (kg)	
9000
Length (mm)	
7000
Width (mm)	
2400
Height (mm)	
2650
Max. road range (km)	
500
Engine power output (h.p.)	
170


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- Turrets:*






Main weapon caliber (mm)	
25
Auxiliary gun calibre (mm)	
7.62
Number of rocket lunchers	
4
Ammunition of the main gun	
300
Ammunition of the auxiliary gun	
2600
Elevation (degree)	
40
Depression (degree)	
-8
Traverse arc (degree)	
360
Crew	
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*GJU Students Participated at SOFEX*






A Mechatronics project by GJU was one of four university projects represented this year at Special Operations Forces Exhibition and Conference (SOFEX) which took place from 8 to 10 May 2012. His Majesty King Abdullah II visited the project booth and was introduced to the student members that worked on it.

The project implemented an electrically powered Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) capable of autonomous GPS navigation while avoiding road obstacles and providing visual day and night surveillance from a range up to 1.5 kilometers. The main application of the UGV is an "unmanned patrol" where it can be programmed to follow a path on the ground such as a base perimeter, a border fence, or a gas pipeline for example. It can also be teleoperated from a distance and provide streaming day and night video of the environment it traverses. In addition, it serves as a base for other applications when outfitted with appropriate sensors and manipulators. The UGV can operate for two hours on a single charge and reach a speed of seven kilometers per hour.

it is worth mentioning that the Mechatronics engineering graduation project was sponsored with 6000 JD by the King Abdullah II Fund for Development (KAFD), 1000 JD by the Applied Scientific Research Fund (ASRF), and administered by the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB). The project was advised by Dr. Nathir Rawashdeh, Head of Mechatronics Engineering Department, the student team includes: Mr. Hudhaifa Jasim, Mr. Rakan Abu-Shanab, and Mr. Mahmoud Subbak.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) kaddb:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- Stallion: *

Description: The Stallion is a high mobility four-wheeled small armored vehicle being developed by KADDB for peacekeeping, internal security and patrol missions. The Stallion features an all-welded armored steel body and a 12.7mm (0.50 caliber) machine gun. The driver seats in the front and another two crew members seat in the rear.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*- Desert Iris KADDB light wheeled utility vehicle:*

*General information:*

The Desert Iris (4x4) is a light special forces vehicles, developed by the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) working in association with SHP Motorsports of the United Kingdom. Extensive prototype field trials were conducted in Jordan and South Africa from mid-1999 to mid-2001. Desert Iris was initiated to meet an operational requirement identified by the Jordan Armed Forces for a cost-effective, lightweight and affordable utility vehicle. The Desert Iris is an off-road 4x4 non-armored vehicle with excellent heavy-duty specifications.


*- Variants :*







- Desert Iris TOW : with anti-tank TWO launcher mounted to the back side of the vehicle
- Desert Iris MRLS: a rocket launcher system is mounted to the back side of the vehicle
- Desert Iris 12.7 mm: A 12.7 mm machine gun is mounted to the back side of the vehicle
- Desert Iris UAV: a UAV launcher platform is mounted to the back side of the vehicle

*--Technical data:*


*- Armament:*

The vehicle includes a weapon frame and ring mount directly behind the driver/commander seats that permits the vehicle to carry a variety of weapons based on the mission profile. Some include a basic 12.7 mm machine gun up to and including a TOW launcher.

*- Protection:*

The Desert Iris is based on a space frame chassis with the engine located at the front under a bonnet. The driver and passenger are seated centrally under roll-bar protection while a weapon mounting is located to the rear over a limited capacity cargo area. 

*- Propulsion:*

Built around Toyota automotive components and a 2.8 liter four-cylinder Toyota engine, the Desert Iris is a low profile fast attack platform capable of an operational range of 600 km on paved surfaces and 400 km off-road. The engine develops 100 Bhp/ 75 KW at 4200 rpm. The independent double wishbone with coil-over-shock suspension in the front and independent training arms in the rear give the Desert Iris tremendous stability and off-road mobility.

*- Accessories*

Desert Iris is a low cost vehicle, with very easy to maintain mechanicals to provide low life cycle costs. The vehicle is small and compact and is air-transportable by a wide range of helicopters. The Desert Iris is a has outstanding off-road capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alnaseh

Some lights on Kamov Ka-226 which will be assembled in Jordan?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

alnaseh said:


> Some lights on Kamov Ka-226 which will be assembled in Jordan?



The plant was established and it's being assembled in Jordan according to the news, but no pics nor company website:

JORDAN TO ASSEMBLE 15-20 Ka-226s ANNUALLY | Oboronprom


----------



## Mian H Amin.

this all looks so old version ... :/


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mian H Amin. said:


> this all looks so old version ... :/



What is the thing that looks old version?


----------



## Mian H Amin.

i mean if you look american patton tanks and old russian tanks. they looks like these tanks.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mian H Amin. said:


> i mean if you look american patton tanks and old russian tanks. they looks like these tanks.



Actually, those are American and British made tanks but with radical Jordanian upgrade. But I don't think they are alike:

M-60 A3





M60 Phoenix


----------



## Zarvan

BLACKEAGLE said:


>


 @BLACKEAGLE Please explain the system in first picture ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE Please explain the system in first picture ?



It's a Jordanian 107 mm (12-round) multiple rocket system, AB-19

*- AB-19:*


----------



## Sam1980

"production under licence in Jordan" suited the thread better.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Yah they are fake...
> Conventional arms exports (most recent) by country
> *# 17 Jordan:$72,000,000.00
> *Conventional arms exports statistics - countries compared - Nationmaster



That's equivalent of 72,000, AK-47 assault rifles! (or almost 12 M1A2 Abrams) $72mn market share in arms industry is literally nothing.



> JORDAN ADVANCED MACHINING COMPANY (JORDAN AMCO), a member of the Automotive and Industrial Cluster of the KADDB Investment Group, has been established to provide highly developed precision manufacturing services.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/164712-made-jordan-8.html#ixzz2OErCC08r



This is good.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sam1980 said:


> "production under licence in Jordan" suited the thread better.


Actually, there is nothing wrong with licence producing them, in fact, a developing nation have to go first through licence production to move upto developing brand new sophisticated arms. Jordan went through the following stages, and it would hopefully reach stage num 10 soon: 

*The steps in defense production for a developing nation:*

1 Capability of performing simple maintenance
2 Overhaul, refurbishment and rudimentary modification capabilities
3 Assembly of imported components, simple licensed production
4 Local production of components or raw materials
5 Final assembly of less sophisticated weapons; some local component
production.
6 Co-production or complete licensed production of less sophisticated weapons
7 Limited R&D improvements to local license-produced arms
8 Limited independent production of less sophisticated weapons; limited
production of more advanced weapons
9 Independent R&D and production of less sophisticated weapons
10 Independent R&D and production of advanced arms with foreign components
11 Completely independent R&D production




Sam1980 said:


> That's equivalent of 72,000, AK-47 assault rifles! (or almost 12 M1A2 Abrams) $72mn market share in arms industry is literally nothing.



It's a good start for Jordan to be ranked 17th in exporting arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam1980

@BLACKEAGLE True, but if you start trusting your own scientists and engineers and invest money in the local companies instead of buying foreign products you can achieve better result. This is a tricky business, even for weapon manufacturing because if you create unintentional monopoly not only the local industry will become lazy you also won't be able to compete with the foreign products.
@BLACKEAGLE True, but if you start trusting your own scientists and engineers and invest money in the local companies instead of buying foreign products you can achieve better result. This is a tricky business, even for weapon manufacturing because if you create unintentional monopoly not only the local industry will become lazy you also won't be able to compete with the foreign products.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Sam1980 said:


> @BLACKEAGLE True, but if you start trusting your own scientists and engineers and invest money in the local companies instead of buying foreign products you can achieve better result. This is a tricky business, even for weapon manufacturing because if you create unintentional monopoly not only the local industry will become lazy you also won't be able to compete with the foreign products.


 
King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*MDFS*

MFDS is an effective system for controlling the artillery fire targets, fire adjustment, sending data, and ballistic calculations; it meets the needs of the artillery corps through improvement the target acquisition, and ballistic calculations.

MFDS save time and efforts, secure and fast data sending, it meets almost all the needs of land warfare by applying the concepts of artillery training through imposing all kinds of firing condition.

MFDS consist of two units 

1) The Position Unit: serves as the &#8220;brain&#8221; of the system. It receives the command fire from the Observer by radio as a data and do the following:
Setup working unit data
Determine firing data from initial data and the adjustments
Determine the amount and type of ammunition to use, number of guns to fire, number of round in fire of effect, priority, whether surprise fire is possible
Checking the location relative to friendly forces, fire support coordinating measures, and zones of responsibility
Registering the Target data after end of fire

2) The observer Unit: It sends the fire request from the Observer to the commander by radio as a data and does the following:
Enter observer location
Determine the observer grids using (GPS) system
Locate targets.(using LRF)
Enter target lists
Enter known points list
Enter safety zones list
Implement some survey
Sending and receiving messages

The above two units will be connected with wireless radio system (VHF military radio system). MFDS system is based on the artillery mathematical calculations and observation methods, so all the results have to be accurate and agreed with the artillery fundamentals.Menus are completely user friendly and with Arabic interface.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Why don't at-least all Arab Sunni forces join together like NATO. Why we all Muslims are so disorganized. Having such a huge military capability, at the end of the day we come to know that we can't defend ourselves against these KAFIRS.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> It's a Jordanian 107 mm (12-round) multiple rocket system, AB-19
> 
> *- AB-19:*



Whats its range?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Whats its range?



7 KM.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Al Hussein Hybrid MBT *






In 2004 the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau showed the Al Hussein Hybrid MBT with mock-ups of some of the key subsystems. 

The Jordanian Armed Forces have now taken delivery of 402 ex-British Army Challenger 1 MBTs armed with a 120 mm L11 rifled tank gun for which there has been no recent ammunition development. 

Al Hussein Hybrid is based on a Challenger 1 MBT with many enhancements, especially to the turret system (Christopher F Foss) 

The 120 mm L11 gun has been removed and replaced by a Swiss RUAG Land Systems 120 mm smoothbore Compact Tank Gun (CTG), which has already undergone extensive trials for a number of applications in Switzerland and Jordan (including the M60 Phoenix upgrade). 

Ammunition for the CTG is available from numerous sources and a number of countries have ongoing development programmes for enhanced types of ammunition. 

The existing Marconi fire-control system has been removed and replaced by the latest Raytheon IFCS, which is already used in a large number of Jordanian Army M60A3 MBTs. This includes a day/thermal sight for the gunner with integrated laser range-finder. 

Mounted on the left side of the Al Hussein Hybrid turret roof was a mock-up of a Commander's Independent Thermal Viewer (CITV), which could be provided by a number of contractors. If fitted this would enable hunter killer target engagements to be carried out. The commander would first locate the target, track it and then hand over to the gunner who would carry out the target engagement. 

Al Hussein retains the Chobham armour but the Al Hussein Hybrid would be fitted with additional armour protection to the turret front and sides for improved battlefield survivability. 

The existing gun-control equipment would be replaced by a new Curtiss-Wright all-electric system and a new Raytech Jordan wiring harness would also be installed, as well as a CLS Jordan AB8 auxiliary power unit (APU). 

Equipment removed from the turret bustle would have to be restowed and a new air conditioning and NBC system would be fitted. 

If fielded, Al Hussein Hybrid would give the JAF a significant short-term capability enhancement with a much lower level of risk when compared to Falcon II. 

Many of the subsystems of the Al Hussein Hybrid are already proven and in service with the JAF, for example the Raytheon IFCS. 

Mounted in the turret bustle is the new mechanical load-assist system developed by Claverham, which replaces the current bustle-mounted NBC system that is restowed in the hull. 

Early in 2005, the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau announced that initial firing trials of a RUAG Land Systems 120 mm L50 smoothbore CTG had been completed. 

These trials were undertaken at Thun in Switzerland, at the facilities of RUAG Land Systems, and were conducted from a Challenger 1 with an unarmoured or soft-skinned turret supplied by the UK MoD. 

In March 2006 it was announced that the Jordanian Armed Forces had placed a contract with KADDB for the supply of four production standard Al Hussein Hybrid MBTs. Funding permitting, all of the current Al Hussein MBTs could be converted to the enhanced Al Hussein Hybrid MBT standard.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*The Falcon turret*






The Falcon turret was indigenously developed by King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) in close partnership with the Mechanology Design Bureau and IST Dynamics of South Africa. It also uses some British and Swiss sub-systems. The Falcon turret was first revealed in 2003. The intended platform for this turret is the Jordanian Al Hussein (Challenger 1) main battle tank. Jordanian Army also operates Tariq (Centurions), M60A3 and Khalid (Chieftain) main battle tanks. These tanks can be also fitted with the Falcon turret. This turret is also proposed for export customers.






The Falcon is a low-volume and reduced-silhouette turret. It incorporates a Swiss RUAG Defense Systems 120-mm / L50 smoothbore gun, fitted with an autoloader. This gun is capable of firing all types of NATO 120-mm tank ammunition. It is superior to the British L11 120-mm rifled gun of the Al Hussein. Maximum rate of fire is up to 8 rounds per minute. Up to 17 rounds can be stowed in the bustle autoloader. Loading mechanism and ready-to-use ammunition are separated from the crew. Turret bustle is fitted with blow-out panels. Additional rounds are carried inside the hull.






Secondary armament consists of coaxial 7.62-mm machine gun. This turret is fitted with the latest generation thermal imaging, surveillance, navigation and fire control systems.

Remote operation of the turret enables full under armor protection for the crew members. Overall protection level is improved by reduced vehicle profile. Front of the turret is reinforced with composite armor. The Falcon turret has a built-in modular armor. Modules can be replaced when damaged, or when more advanced armor is available. Turret is fitted with automatic fire suppression and NBC protection systems.

The Falcon turret is fitted with auxiliary power unit, based on a small diesel engine.
Initial variant is known as the Falcon 1 (AB9C4) and improved variant is the Falcon 2 (AB9C5). Currently the Falcon 3 is under development. It will be fitted with a new autoloader, which will accommodate more ready-to-use ammunition.






The Jordanian Falcon is a low-volume and reduced-silhouette turret, developed by KADDB


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Survivability*

- The design of the Falcon Turret places the crew below the turret ring and the reduction of turret volume leads to a reduced profile and silhouette so allowing higher protection levels to be achieved for the same mass of armor

- Modular Multipurpose Armour Protection Packets. The Falcon mounts modular multipurpose protection packets which enables flexibility in protection levels to match the threat

- The turret mounts signature management system and multi spectral screening smoke. It also features a laser-warning device that is designed to give the crew advance warning of a potential enemy engagement, thereby allowing evasive action to be taken and consequently increases survivability

*FALCON TURRET Specifications:*

. Universal turret easily fitted on different platforms
. Stabilised 120 mm/50 cal NATO standard gun
. Smoothbore Compact Tank Gun
. Muzzle velocity: 1,770 m / s (APFSDS)
. Two main types of ammunition APFSDS and MP
. Bustle mounted Auto-loader with 'Blow-out Panel'
. Day/Night Thermal imaging displays for Commander and Gunner
. All electric Gun and Turret laying / drive systems
. Automatic fire detection / suppression system
. NBC protection-over pressurised fighting compartment
. Air conditioning system electrically operated located in the hull
. APU, under armour mounted diesel engine
. Instantaneous smoke grenade, two launchers 16 grenades
. Position / Navigation System
. Comfortable crew stations and compartment
. In own-tank training capability











*The Loading system*


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*M60 Phoenix Main Battle Tank*

*Projects - Phoenix M60 Upgrade PHOENIX M60 UPGRADE to 120mm &#8211; In Conjunction with:
*









*Product Description 
*
The Phoenix Project addresses both immediate and emerging operational threats to the M60 Main Battle Tank using a modular and flexible approach to improve shoot-on-the-move capabilities, as well as increased lethality, mobility and survivability. These upgrades are achieved at a low technical and operational risk and at a lower cost.



*Pre-Upgrade Status
*
Old fire control system (TTS), slow in engaging targets.
105 mm Main gun.
Unable to acquire and fire on targets while moving.
Thermal sighting system is not stabilized.
Armour protection level is not suitable to the foreseeable threat.
Engine Power and suspension system overdue for upgrade.

*Post-Upgrade Status
*
Ability to acquire both moving and stationary targets.
High rate of first round hit probability.
Improved protection and survivability.
Improved mobility and maneuverability



*Upgrade Specifications
*
Phoenix Shoot-On-the-Move Upgrade
True shoot-on-the-move capability, day/night target acquisition, and improved first round hit probability are achieved with Raytheon's Integrated Fire Control System (IFCS) upgrade.
Phoenix Lethality Upgrade

Significant improvement in the firepower and lethality of the current M60 platform is achieved through the replacement of the M60 105-mm rifled gun with RUAG land Systems L50 120-mm smooth-bore Compact Tank Gun (CTG). 


*Phoenix Mobility Upgrade
*
Improvements in M60 acceleration and cross-country capability are achieved with the mobility upgrade provided by L3 Communications. 


*Phoenix Survivability Upgrade
*
Survivability is improved through the addition of the armor protection scheme for both the M60's turret and hull. The protection scheme can be reconfigured to changing threat conditions. 

The Phoenix Project addresses both immediate and emerging operational threats to the M60 Main Battle Tank using a modular and flexible approach to improve shoot-on-the-move capabilities, as well as increased lethality, mobility and survivability. These upgrades are achieved at a low technical and operational risk and at a lower cost.

True shoot-on-the-move capability, day/night target acquisition, and improved first round hit probability are achieved with Raytheon's Integrated Fire Control System (IFCS) upgrade.

Significant improvement in the firepower and lethality of the current M60 platform is achieved through the replacement of the M60 105-mm rifled gun with RUAG land Systems L50 120-mm smooth-bore Compact Tank Gun (CTG).

Improvements in M60 acceleration and cross-country capability are achieved with the mobility upgrade provided by L3 Communications.

Survivability is improved through the addition of the armor protection scheme for both the M60's turret and hull. The protection scheme can be reconfigured to changing threat conditions.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Phoenix M60 MBT upgrade showing enhanced amour package and RUAG Land Systems 120 mm Compact Tank Gun (KADDB)






The Land Electronic Defence System (LEDS) combines active signature management, soft-kill and hard-kill mechanisms to provide full spectrum active protection to armoured vehicles. Full hemispherical coverage is provided to detect incoming threats and alert the crew. When installed in full configuration, the LEDS-150 offers MBT-comparable protection to light and medium combat vehicles against engagement by weapons like RPG-7s, anti-tank guided-missiles, KE ammunition, mortars and artillery shells. 

The LEDS-150 is an active defence system and typically comprises laser warning sensors, ADC-150 active defence controller AD, a number of munition confirmation and tracking sensors, and high-speed directed launchers, which allow the combination of soft- and hard-kill countermeasure deployment capability to the platform, optional displays, and interconnecting harnesses. The hard kill feature of the LEDS-150 product is characterised by its capability to physically destroy the efficiency of the terminal ballistic capability of attacking munitions without residual penetration of the protected vehicle. 

The hard kill system detects and tracks a single or simultaneous threats and calculates if the attacking munition will hit the platform or not. The system determines the best inertial intercept position and provides the slew and firing commands to the launchers. The Mongoose-1 countermeasure missile is launched at a predetermined time to intercept and neutralise the detected munition off-board at a distance of between 5 metres and 15 metres from the vehicle to minimise the collateral damage to own forces.






















Mongoose 1

&#8226; Effective against RPGs, anti-armour missiles,
recoilless rifles and anti-tank guns firing HE,
HESH and HEAT ammunition.

&#8226; Upgrade versions provide full-spectrum
protection, including long-rod penetrators (FS
rounds) firing against medium armour.

&#8226; Low collateral damage, allowing urban
operations.

&#8226; Threat intercept at more than 5 m.

&#8226; Simultaneous threats, including tandem firings,
can be countered.

&#8226; Full 360° azimuth and -15° to -45° elevation
coverage.

&#8226; LEDS150 can accommodate up to 12 ready-tofire
rounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jordan enhances M60 tank fleet*





Christopher F Foss

The first Jordanian Armed Forces (JAF) M60A3 tank battalion upgraded with the Raytheon Integrated Fire Control System (IFCS) is now fully operational. This major upgrade is being carried out by the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) in partnership with Raytheon. Under current plans it is expected that a total of four JAF M60A3 battalions fitted with the IFCS will be operational by 2007.

KADDB is now looking at a number of additional upgrades to the M60A3, including the installation of an all-electric gun control system to replace the current hydraulic system and a roof-mounted commanders independent thermal viewer (CITV). The installation of the latter will enable hunter/killer target engagements to take place. Raytheon is regarded by KADDB as a &#8220;strategic partner&#8220; and will also integrate the IFCS into other platforms in the future. A soft kill defensive aids system is expected to be integrated into an upgraded M60A3, followed by a hard kill system.

The Raytheon IFCS is also being installed in the Al Hussein hybrid tank, which is an ex-UK Challenger 1 tank fitted with the Swiss RUAG Land Systems 120mm smooth bore gun. The UK has supplied some 400 Challenger 1 tanks to the JAF under a government-to-government deal. The JAF are also taking delivery of upgraded M113 series APC, and KADDB has an agreement to market these vehicles to selected countries in the region. Being shown at IDEX 2005 is the Phoenix M60 upgrade, which includes a 120mm smooth bore gun, IFCS, appliqué passive armour and a more powerful 950hp AVDS-1790 series diesel engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Why don't at-least all Arab Sunni forces join together like NATO. Why we all Muslims are so disorganized. Having such a huge military capability, at the end of the day we come to know that we can't defend ourselves against these KAFIRS.



This is just the way it is. There are people like me and you who believe not in nationality but in Muslims unity and support of each other but we have too many people unlike us. A lot of our people are also becoming afraid of war. Some Muslims souls are being spent by the Dunya. Our Prophet told us we would be great in numbers but worthless as Muslims. It's how things evolve over time but not never leave your way. We also need to solve our problems first and recognize the pillars of Islam. Help the poor in Africa first before thinking of ourselves. We're lacking as a whole in many things, and divides are being seen. Just keep being yourself and ask Allah everyday to help our Ummah and keep you on the guided path.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Hazzy997 said:


> This is just the way it is. There are people like me and you who believe not in nationality but in Muslims unity and support of each other but we have too many people unlike us. A lot of our people are also becoming afraid of war. Some Muslims souls are being spent by the Dunya. Our Prophet told us we would be great in numbers but worthless as Muslims. It's how things evolve over time but not never leave your way. We also need to solve our problems first and recognize the pillars of Islam. Help the poor in Africa first before thinking of ourselves. We're lacking as a whole in many things, and divides are being seen. Just keep being yourself and ask Allah everyday to help our Ummah and keep you on the guided path.



But the real fears are if the things go on the same way we'll probably have civil wars. A secular army killing its own people for KAFIRS. Its is the simple way developed by them "use their own money, their own recources, their own people". Whoever wins or killed the resut is weakness of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*MAP II Heavy APC*





** The MAP is a heavy tracked vehicle platform, developed by KADDB.

* It can fulfill multi-purpose role in support of mechanized armored units based on their needs.

* The MAP is converted from the vehicle platform of a Tariq MBT, by modifying the hull.

* MAP main specs:*


*- Crew:*

2 + 11

*-- Technical:*

- Complete use of Tariq MBT mechanical & electrical components to make it as affordable as possible
- Hull extension in width by 450mm
- Design & build of coupling extension between Gear Box & Final Drive
- Four top deck crew hatches (500x550mm) in size

*-- Operational:*

- The rear crew door width is: 450mm at lower end & 850 mm at higher end
- The front door is 750 mm in width, 1000mm in height

*-- Armament:*

0.5 Cal. MG 
(Preferably Remotely controlled)

*--- Ammunition*

*-- Front Line Ammo. On board, includes:*

- M50 MG Ammo. (12.7x99): 40 Boxes
- M60 MG Ammo. (7.62x51): 20 Boxes
- RPG Launchers: 3 off

*-- Main crew Entrance*

- Rear & Front ramp door

*-- Mobility*

- Comparable to Tariq MBT

*-- Payload:*

- Ability to carry 13 soldiers with all their helmets, rifles & back bags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Corner shot:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*M60A3 [KADDB Upgrade]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*AL-HUSSEIN [Variant 1]*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*AB1*

TRACKED ARMOURED RECOVERY VEHICLE

The AB1 is an M60 converted to an armoured recovery vehicle by Jordan.





*AB1P2*

TRACKED ARMOURED RECOVERY VEHICLE

The AB1 P2 aka Monjed-P2 is based the M60 chassis. This is the version that was ordered by the Jordanian Army who have 20 examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*MAZIN*

TANK, MB, 120MM

The Mazin [Lit: Phoenix] is the latest model of the AB9 series, fitted with a Swiss-made 120CTG-gun, a new FCS from Raytheon, HIRE 1 thermal imager and a modular armour kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Corner Flexible Camera-Jordan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*A solar panel that follows the sun:
*





*speed humps-barriers*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Nimr (HMTV)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Nimr-II*

The NIMR II High Mobility Tactical Vehicle (HMTV) was developped and manufactured by a joint venture between Jordan's King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) and Bin Jabr Enterprises of the United Arab Emirates (UAE). The original vehicles have been designed to meet the United Arab Emirates Armed Forces stringent requirements and are in series production. There are a number of the NIMR HMTV in production utilising both 4x4 and 6x6 technologies. These high mobility robust vehicles have been designed to ouperform other vehicles in their class providing greter power and load-carrying capability whilst being reliable and multi-mission capable. The Nimr II vehicle has been designed to carry out military, police and peacekeeping missions in the Middle East area thanks to a cooling system that allows the vehicle to withstand the desert climate with temperatures ranging from -25 to 55 Celsius. In February 2099, Libyan government has signed an agreement with Bin Jabr Group for 120 NIMRs. Bin Jabr Group will manufacture and deliver 120 NIMR 4x4 multimission combat platforms to the Libyan Armed Forces, according to local news. A Pro-Gadhafi Libyan Army NIMR II Armored Vehicle was seen in Zawiyah, March 17, 2011, during news of the national Libyan television, which confirms the delivery of NIMR II to the Libyan armed forces.

*Variants*

NIMR II vehicles serve as cargo/troop carrier, automatic weapon platform, ambulance, missile carrier, communication/shelter carriers amongst many other roles.

*Armament*

Various types of remote weapon stations and turrets incorporating 7.62mm or 12.7mm machine guns, 40mm automatic grenade launcher can be adapted to the NIMR II range of vehicles.

*Protection*

Special Composite Ceramic Armor system protects the vehicle against the most deadly weapon threats. The basic armour provides all-round protection against small arms at the Level 1 STANAG 4569 and mine protection 6 kg TNT under the wheels. The NIMR II structure is capable to receive an add-on ballistic protection kit which provides a mine protection Level 3a/2b, and ballistic protection STANAG 4569 Level 3 and 4.

*Propulsion*

The basic NIMR II uses a 4x4 chassis The NIMR II is powered by a Cummins ISBe 320 engines developing 320 HP of power and coupled coupled to a Allison MD 3060 6-speed automatic transmission. The NIMR II can run at a maximum speed road of 135 km/h with a cruise range of 800 km.

*Accessories*

Optional equipment is available and includes a self-recovery winch, NBC kit, GPS, and supplemental armour for ballistic and blast protection. The cooling system with extra large radiators is specially designed for UAE worst weather conditions. All the drive and propeller shafts are with constant velocity joints providing the vehicle with vibration free ride at higher speeds on highways.
















*In Lebanon:*






*In Lybia:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Nimr 6x6*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Al Tha'Lab*






*Product Description*

Al Tha'lab Long Range Patrol Vehicle (LRPV) is a cost-effective patrol vehicle designed for Internal Security, Reconnaissance and Border Patrol Forces.

*Operational Roles*

The vehicle has been designed to fulfill the following roles:

Surveillance and Reconnaissance (SR)
Whilst conducting SR tasks, the vehicle's primary role is to place a patrol into an area of operations where a target may be observed.

*Offensive Action (OA)*

Whilst conducting OA tasks, the vehicle's primary role is to be a highly mobile weapons platform from which the mounted support weapons may be used to their best effect (to deliver effective and precise fire into a selected target with sustained accuracy).

*Urban Operations*

Whilst conducting urban operations, the vehicle's primary role is to rapidly deliver assault and entry troops into upper levels of buildings, using the Urban Combat Access System (UCAS) ladder kit

*Casualty Evacuation*

Whilst conducting any task, the vehicle's secondary role is to provide the capacity to mount and secure two stretchers, within the role frame structure, to provide the means of emergency casualty evacuation.

*Crew*

LRPV is equipped with a safe and comfortable seating area for the driver and commander plus two crew members seated in the rear. All seating positions are encapsulated within a full Roll Over Protection System (ROPS).

*Support Weapons*

LRPV is equipped with front and rear weapon mounts for two support weapons. During weapons engagements, a static LRPV provides a stable and effective weapons platform.

*Radio / Communications*

LRPV can mount a full range of military radio and communications equipment. The vehicle is fitted with two Antenna mounting bases, plus power take off points for the radio equipment.

*Payioad*

LRPV has a large bulk load area, and is fitted with ammunition and equipment lockers that allows the crew to maintain a free and clear work area. The LRPV payioad is approximately 1,700 kg.

*Endurance / Range*

LRPV is capable of conducting operations over a range of 1,500 km without re-supply (four man crew, and ten days duration).

*High Mobility*

LRPV provides high levels of off-road mobility across rugged terrain. Comprehensive desert trials have been successfully conducted.

*Speed*

LRPV provides excellent speed and agility; dependent on ground conditions.

Strength of Design
LRPV is robust and can operate within remote areas of rugged terrain with limited or no support for prolonged periods.

*Field Maintenance*

LRPV is easily maintained in field conditions. Mechanical components are of a basic design and not overly reliant on electronic management system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Al-Thalab patrol vehicle orders and deliveries*

The Jordanian Army ordered Al-Thalab vehicles in 2004 and took delivery of the same in 2006. It currently has over 200 Al-Thalab vehicles in service. Mauritania has also been operating the Al-Thalab LRP vehicles since 2006. Other countries, which deploy specialised units of the LRPV, include two NATO countries, one Middle East country and one Asian country.

Al-Thalab Long-Range Patrol Vehicle - Army Technology


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Jorammo announces its awarding of a $43m contract by Jordan Armed Forces*





At a press conference during IDEX 2009, the Jordan Ammunition Manufacturing and Services Company (Jorammo), announced the awarding of a $43m contract with the Jordan Armed Forces (JAF).

A joint venture between the King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau of Jordan (Kaddb), Mecar Sa of Belgium, and DMV Holdings, LLC of the US, Jorammo is a Jordanian based manufacturer of Small and Large Caliber ammunitions.

Brig. Gen. Mohammad Farghal, Director of Strategic Planning at JAF issued a statement disclosing the contract entails Jorammo to provide JAF with its requirements of 60mm and 120mm Mortar Ammunition, Small Calibre Ammunition and Hand Grenades. Brig. Gen. Farghal expressed his confidence in Jorammo's technological capacity, managerial acumen and reliability to enhance Jordan's defence industrial base. 

Dr. Moayad Samman, Chairman and CEO of Kaddb, stated, "While JAF will always remain Kaddb's primary focus and customer, the Bureau is confident that Jorammo is strategically poised to make this contract the first of many from markets other than Jordan for small, medium and large calibre ammunition." 

Jorammo's Managing Director, Brig. Gen. Bassam Issa, also in attendance said, "We are on schedule to commence production of JAF requirements by mid October of this year." Further adding "JAF requirements will be met in two phases: first, the production of Hand Grenades and Large Calibre Ammunition; followed by the Small Calibre Ammunition." 

Brig. Gen Issa delineated the initial production line will include small calibre ammunition (5.56mm, 7.62mm and 9mm), large calibre ammunition (105mm MBT, 120mm MBT, 105mm Howitzer, 155mm Howitzer, 60mm Mortar, 120mm Mortar) and Hand Grenade with near-future plans for the addition of Rifle Grenades, smoothbore tank gun and eastern weapons ammunition. Adding that the production process will include: large calibre assembly, small calibre cartridge case manufacture, small calibre bullet manufacture, and small calibre assembly. 

Established in early 2008, Jorammo (initially announced as 'JAMS' seeks to become one of the largest military and commercial ammunition manufacturers in the Middle East and Africa by designing, developing, manufacturing, marketing, supplying, and testing the company's small, medium, and large calibre ammunition.

Jorammo production facility, currently under engineering, construction and development, is scheduled for full operations in 2010. It is situated in the Kaddb Industrial Park, just 45 km Northeast of Amman. The Facility will occupy a total area of 244,000sqm with first stage buildings area of 4800sqm including an independent administration building.

The Jorammo facility will be among the most advanced and best managed munitions production facilities worldwide. Production will be achieved by state-of-the-art manufacturing equipment and technology, expert production and engineering practices, and supply chain management. 

The manufacturing process will benefit from the presence of an advanced ballistics laboratory in which state-of-the-art precision instrumentation will test and monitor ammunition performance, including velocity, pressure, accuracy and impact. 

The Facility will also engage in the improvement and development of ammunition for its client base through its Research & Development strategic expansion capabilities. With joint engineering and technical contributions from Mecar, JAF and associated organizations, Jorammo will ensure meeting, and in many cases exceeding the technical requirements of JAF and other military forces, regionally and worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Since there is nothing new in Jordanian defense news, I will merge all separated topics in this one, as I have been doing recently.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

The SAMA CH2000 is a two-seat single engine-prop airplane equipped with forward looking infrared - a multi sensor imager offering high performance, precision, and high level imaging . The aircraft will also be equipped with state-of-the art communications systems guaranteeing continuous and secure air and land communications using various band widths. The craft are capable of day and nighttime missions.




Sama-CH2000 is a full IFR, two seat light personal and training aircraft. The aircraft is designed by the veteran aerospace engineer Christian Heintz and ideally suited for flight academies due to its simplicity, toughness and low running costs. Sama is type certified in the normal and utility categories by the FAA and Transport Canada, it is also certified in all European countries as well as Jordan.




Transatlantic Traders Inc.*, Evansville, Ind., was awarded on Sept. 28, 2004, a $5,818,000 firm-fixed-price contract for eight SAMA CH2000 Aircraft. Work will be performed in Amman, Jordan (87.45 percent) and Baghdad, Iraq (12.55 percent), and was expected to be completed by Sept. 26, 2006. Contract funds will not expire at the end of the current fiscal year. There were an unknown number of bids solicited via the World Wide Web on June 18, 2004, and 31 bids were received. The U.S. Army Aviation and Missile Command, Redstone Arsenal, Ala., is the contracting activity (W58RGZ-04-C-0332).




The three-year-old Jordan Aerospace Industries (JAI) gained preference because the two-seater Sama CH2000 (manufactured and marketed as the "Alarus" in the USA by Aircraft Manufacturing & Development Co. (AMD)), the brand involved in the deal, is being manufactured in Jordan. JAI is the first private company in the Middle East to manufacture, assemble and service light aircraft. Its team is mainly comprised of Jordanian experts who have retired from the Royal Air Force. A team of 40 Jordanian specialists work on Sama CH2000, under the supervision of an aviation safety team from the Jordan Civil Aviation Authority and experts from the engineering company Zenair Ltd of North America, which verifies quality.




The Iraqi air force's 70th Squadron took possession of the first two SAMA CH2000 light air surveillance aircraft, 29 Octover 2004, in Basrah, as the first delivery of an eight - and possibly 16 aircraft - addition to the force. In standing up the balance of the aircraft, the Iraqi air force will receive two CH2000 airplanes per month - deliveries kicking off in December - with final deliveries completing the $5.8 million acquisition at the end of March 2005.

*ABOUT SAMA AIRCRAFT SERIES*




With our experience and market knowledge, JAI dedicated its Design & Engineering Bureau to develop a state of the art training and tactical surveillance platforms to serve the great need of the regional and worldwide market. The result is the Sama Aircraft Series with five different versions providing complete solutions for all civil and military training and surveillance needs.

The original CH2000 has been in production since early 1996, with already over 175 aircraft flying. The certified and upgradeable Sama Aircraft Series are Utility / Normal category and IFR/VFR Night rated. Manufactured out of aluminum, the aircraft is tough and easy to maintain. Depending on user&#8217;s requirement the aircraft are powered by Lycoming engines ranging from 116 hp and up to 180 hp with the option of a diesel engine. The Sama CH2000 has been in service since 2004 in the Iraqi Air Force through a direct purchase by the US Army. Working with the US army, the US Airforce and the Iraqi Airforce has facilitated our leap in the technology of aircraft manufacturing to become a regional leader in the field.

The latest versions of the Sama CH2000 come from a similar history with a crosswind ability of an amazing 25 knots thus similar to rotary wing aircraft. The Sama CH2000 is durable with low purchase and operating costs and low maintenance. It also incorporates numerous improvements such as the extended cabin, enhanced range and endurance, increased payload, electronic flight instruments and the scope to integrate a wide range of specialist mission equipment.

The Sama Aircraft Series cruise speed ranges from 100 up to 160 knots and have exceptional low-speed handling and maneuvering capabilities at around 50-70 knots allowing for continuous tight turns during low level observation, inspection and photography. At this low speed it has an endurance exceeding 8 hours assisted by an extended fuselage and larger wings which has been developed for improved fuel capacity.

*SAMA FUTURE*

With the proven track records of the Sama CH2000 & CH2000A we are currently in the middle of the R&D phase of transforming these two models to be totally unmanned. Through our mother company JAI, we can provide a complete unmanned solution for the Sama CH2000 & CH2000A including the autopilot system and ground stations. To this end, and as part of our customer service policy we offer our Sama CH2000 & CH2000A customers upgrade packages at cost.

The Sama 2020G2 is the product that meets all challenges in that we produced a technically and operationally advanced model that not only meets but also easily beat all its American and European rivals. The current version of the Sama 2020G2 performs better at low operating and maintenance costs.

Additionally the competitive pricing and our unique regional location add to the aircraft advantages. As we already have the certification for the Sama 2020G2 operating on Mogas and in process of obtaining the Diesel engine certification our future plan is the Sama 2020G2-I powered by 180/200 hp engine as well as the product of 2009 the twin engine Sama 2020G2-II.

*MARKET FIRSTS*

First aircraft manufacturers in the Middle East
First general aviation aircraft to be equipped with dual airbag system
First single-engine aircraft powered by avgas, mogas & diesel fuel in the region
First single-engine aircraft certified for flight in 25 kts cross wind
First certified engineering and design bureau in the region
First single engine aircraft certified for military surveillance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*MILITARY*




Sama Aircraft Series have been serving with distinction in air forces and surveillance fleets. They are an invaluable tool in training military personnel and accomplishing various missions. For speed of reaction, flexibility, command control and communications, the Sama is particularly efficient at maximizing surveillance and reconnaissance coordination when other resources are limited.

*THE SAMA OFFERS:*

- Under-wing hard-points
- Secure communications for battlefield command and control
- Overland and maritime search radar
- State of the art IR/TV cameras with laser rangefinders
- Special fuel capacity for long range/endurance missions
- Operates readily from 350m unprepared strips

*LAW ENFORCEMENT*

Designed to perform a wide range of demanding roles, specialist detection equipment, radars, scanning systems and cameras can be installed internally or externally. High-resolution cameras can also be used through the panoramic cockpit. Advanced communications systems on board enable ground action to be coordinated during crime detection, interception and arrest. The Sama operates in extreme hot / cold weather conditions making it a reliable and safe solution for law enforcement requirements.

*EXTENDED ENDURANCE*

The endurance of the Sama allows for complete mission coverage for the majority of police crime-detection and interception operations.

*THE SAMA OFFERS*

- Safe and low noise engine for urban surveillance
- Panoramic cockpit with a wide field of view
- Low operating and maintenance costs
- All weather day and night search capabilities
- Support and liaison in tandem with short range
- police helicopters and land vehicles
- Real time transfer of images and information through digital air to air or air to ground data links
- Freedom to release resources more productively used elsewhere

*MARITIME*

The Sama proven track record in operations related to Coast Guard and Maritime Patrol is unmatched by other aircraft in its class. Long-range endurance gives maximum surveillance/protection control with competitively low running and maintenance costs. A variety of radar and search equipment can be fitted, placing the Sama in the vanguard of its class.

*THE SAMA OFFERS*

- A state of the art surveillance platform for coastal/border patrol
- Long range, low speed handling for aerial reconnaissance, search and rescue
- Panoramic configuration for maximum visibility
- Long range and endurance capabilities for extended patrol for EEZ protection, control of fisheries resources and other offshore assets
- Ship traffic and sea state observation, port and coastal border observation

*TRAINER*

The Sama Aircraft Series have successfully trained hundreds of pilots through out the region through flight schools, military and air force programs. Their Large and responsive flight surface controls make landing even in cross winds of up to 25 knots possible. The rate of climb is quite amazing. At a gross weight exceeding 1,850 lbs., the indicated rate of climb at 63 Knots is +750 foot per minute. Cruise is ideal between 90 and 100 Knots making the Sama superb for student pilots.

*THE SAMA OFFERS*

- Extra safety, the toughest gear in the Industry
- Simple super tough nose gear system
- Classic engine controls, easy to reach
- Large cabin area with extra comfortable seats, temper foam, also known as memory foam is added to all seats
- Amazing control &#8212; 25 knots cross wind component
- Battery plug at rear of aircraft, away from engine area
- Easy to enter cabin. Large walkway area and huge cabin doors. A step
- is located behind wing making it easy to "step-up" onto the wing
- Tough and simple - easy to reach fuel caps
- High quality and easy to maintain wing tip navigation lights and strobes
- Tail light attached to tough housing on Rudder
- Landing and taxi lights are located near the left wing tip
- Amazing instrument panel area with classic controls
- Extra safety, huge tail skid under rear fuselage is tough and easy to replace
- Very effective "Split Flaps" are located under the wings
- Compass and outside air temperature are easy to read
- Extra safety, dual airbag system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RazPaK said:


> Everything in this thread is good, but its counter part in Pakistan is better.



Well, most products posted here in specific are better actually, but Pakistan defense industry as a whole is much more sophisticated and bigger especially in aerospace, naval and missile fields. Jordan is still a small country with limited resources.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## RazPaK

@BLACKEAGLE I was just joking. 


I'm curious why you didn't take the troll bait though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

RazPaK said:


> @BLACKEAGLE I was just joking.
> 
> 
> I'm curious why you didn't take the troll bait though.



I don't troll in my threads..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*KADDB to Join L-3 WESCAM&#8217;s Service Centers Network*






L-3 WESCAM announced it will sign a Service Center Agreement with King Abdullah II Design and Development Bureau (KADDB) to open a WESCAM Authorized Service Center (WASC) in Jordan.

KADDB is an independent government entity in Jordan that designs and develops defense products and security solutions in the Middle East.

The contract is scheduled to be signed at the SOFEX trade show in Amman, Jordan, on Wednesday May 9, 2012 at the KADDB Investment Group booth, 

The new WASC is scheduled to be operational by December 2012 and will provide customers in Jordan and throughout the Middle East region with maintenance and repair capabilities. To offer even more support services, a planned expansion of the facility is expected over the next two to three years, with additional investments in tooling and testing equipment.

&#8220;We are proud to welcome KADDB to our global network of service centers. The new WASC will be an important resource in delivering convenient in-service support to our Middle Eastern customers,&#8221; said Paul Jennison, Vice President, Sales & Business Development, L-3 WESCAM.

&#8220;KADDB aims at becoming the preferred service supplier in the region, and we believe that this can be achieved by teaming with a reputable company, such as L-3 WESCAM. KADDB is pleased to join L-3 WESCAM&#8217;s ever-growing global network of service centers,&#8221; said Shadi Al-Majali, Chairman & CEO of KADDB.

The addition of KADDB as an authorized service center brings L-3 WESCAM&#8217;s global facility count to 12, with other strategically located facilities in the U.K., Australia, Japan, Italy, Spain, Germany, Colombia, Jordan, the United States and Canada. These centers are in close proximity to L-3 WESCAM&#8217;s customers, allowing the company to offer local service and expertise, while providing customers with improved turnaround times.

KADDB to Join L-3 WESCAM


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Universities Robot Competition kicks off*






The University of Jordan ::Amman :: Jordan


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

http://www.sama-aircraft.com/pricing/Sama600.pdf


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

http://www.sama-aircraft.com/pricing/Sama200.pdf


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

http://www.sama-aircraft.com/pricing/gulf_bird.pdf


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*RPG-32 Nishab*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Oi @BLACKEAGLE - the finishing on those RPGs looks really...really well done - They look State of the Art !  

Good Job !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Iris-scanning technology streamlines refugee registration process  UNHCR*






AMMAN  Developed by the Jordan-based IrisGuard company, the technology uses the iris instead of fingerprints to identify a person.

Scores of Syrians waiting to register at the newly opened UN Refugee Agency registration centre in Khalda last Thursday experienced their first iris-scanning.

The Iris Recognition Technology was recently implemented to streamline the refugee registration process and to tackle the backlog of 60,000 Syrians awaiting registrations at the Anmar Hmoud Centre for Refugee Registration and the Irbid centre.

The iris scan was introduced because we are dealing with over half-a-million people in various locations so we needed to prevent multiple registration, said Nihad Hota, a UNHCR registration officer at the Khalda centre.


The eye is a muscle with involuntary movements; it captures the light and works as a camera lens, and if the eye is dead, it cant react anymore, so there is no chance of fraud, Alaa Bilbeisi, IrisGuard technical support engineer, told The Jordan Times on Sunday.

Iris-scanning completes the traditional registration where biometric data such as names and addresses are recorded along with testimonies and lists of relatives.

This way, we have a complete and proper data registration of each refugee. We are coming out of the emergency phase now so we are trying to collect more information, Hota noted.

After they register, Syrian refugees are entitled to free education, healthcare and food in addition to financial assistance for the most vulnerable, which can be withdrawn using a bank card.

To avoid the risk of theft or of the pin code being forgotten, the iris identification allows refugees to withdraw their assistance from a Cairo Amman Bank ATM using only their eyes.

It [ensures] that the person entitled to the assistance is the only one benefiting from it. Returnees could sell their card to someone staying in Jordan, it could be stolen this way we are sure that the money is collected by the right person, Hota said.

For the World Food Programme (WFP), which is in charge of providing food support to the refugees, the technology will be most beneficial when implemented in the Zaatari Refugee Camp as it ensures that the right number of refugees gets the assistance.

Most of the time, we dont face too much fraud, but with Ramadan and the additional food packages we received from Saudi Arabia, it attracted a lot of people back into the camp who double-registered, WFP emergency coordinator Jonathan Campbell said over the phone on Sunday.

Before winter comes, the donations of material items and foodstuff increase, posing an accrued risk for double-registration and fraud, but by then, the system will have been implemented in Zaatari, according to Campbell.

Every month, WFP spends $29 per refugee in the Zaatari camp and $40 for those living in host communities, where retail prices are higher.

UNHCR Senior Protection Officer Susanne Butscher noted that the system will help save costs as it allows the identification of multiple registration cases and the donors feel that the right person gets the assistance.

IrisGuard confirmed that the Amman Cairo Bank and the UNHCR are the only entities with a database of Syrian refugees and that the information is not shared with any government or intelligence body.

So far, over 60,000 Syrian refugees have been registered through the technology in the Irbid registration centre and more 5,000 in the Khalda facility, according to the UN agency.

Iraqi refugees have also been entitled to withdraw their assistance through the system since last month, and 2,800 of them are already using it, according to IrisGuard personnel.

Iris-scanning technology streamlines refugee registration process


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Petra Engineering Industries Co. was founded in 1987 with a broad vision to produce a wide variety of HVAC equipment that meet a diversity of application requirements and to export to major worldwide markets. The execution of successful corporate and business strategies to this effect soon took Petra to great heights and enabled them to begin competing with long-established companies. 




By 1994, Petra expanded its line of HVAC equipment utilizing some of the industries most advanced machinery and raw materials to achieve the highest quality standards. Their equipment was quickly gaining recognition in over 20 countries worldwide. To handle the increasing demand for their products, the facilities were expanded and the technology of the products was continually improved.

With advent of the new millennium, Petra was designing and manufacturing a large array of quality HVAC equipment to suit all commercial and industrial applications. Their strategic finesse and exceptional products enabled them to enter the US market. Being one of the most competitive and challenging markets, the US symbolized a major milestone of success for Petra. With dedicated drive, Petra continues to export to the US and over 50 countries worldwide.

Today, Petra Engineering Industries Co. is a market leader as a designer and manufacturer of sophisticated, high quality commercial and industrial HVAC equipment. The company has grown significantly and today has a facility that is over 300,000 m2 with more than 1500 highly competent technical and managerial employees, and to cope with the increasing demands for Petra&#8217;s products Worldwide, Petra has embarked on an expansion program to build a 200,000 m2 production facility at Mafraq &#8211; Jordan and a 30,000 m2 facility in Saudi Arabia.

Petra will persevere in doing the utmost in terms of innovation and quality achievements to continue providing its customers throughout the world with the comfort and value they expect.
























@Bubblegum Crisis @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Mosamania (the joke) @al-Hasani 

I believe you guys know this company products, this is the first time I know this popular company is Jordanian

http://petra-eng.com/?pid=WI&lan=1&ppi=0&pgi=13&th=1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@BLACKEAGLE 
I do know Petra  & what it stands for


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> I do know Petra  & what it stands for



I never paid attention to the name, although I see it everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I never paid attention to the name, although I see it everywhere



Of course you won't pay attention!!! You're the most ignorant Jordanian I have ever seen in my life


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Of course you won't pay attention!!! You're the most Jordanian I have ever seen in my life



What does that suppose to mean?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What does that suppose to mean?!



My ******* iPad inputs annoys me to death ..


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> My ******* iPad inputs annoys me to death ..



Even your Ipad refused to write that word on me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

You're my bestie of course my iPad won't fail you  


BLACKEAGLE said:


> Even your Ipad refused to write that word on me



In general, Apple's products never had inputs and missed words issues, but thanks to the new software update, of which boosted up the performance of Google map when it returned back into their products, as well as sounds. Let's hope they will fix them soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

**** Info*







The name *** Info , came up based on everything done by all of its staff through gathering all knowledge and experience to meet in one place which is *** Info .

*** Info Company was founded in the early nineties to develop integrated systems and applications to meet the needs of local and Regional markets in the area of information technology by providing integrated solutions for business management and to meet the needs of all sectors. 

The company focused since its inception on excellence in building integrated systems, and using the latest technology to meet the needs of different sectors to computerize their work, That was not enough, so we made a lot of strategic joining ventures with the most worldwide experienced companies, through which *** Info become a representative in Jordan, some other in Saudi, and even in the whole medial east. 

On the basis of the company&#8217;s mission to adapt technology, the company has to build and attract skilled cadres, capable of dealing with technical information effectively, to achieve highly competitive solutions for the targeted market. 

In addition, the company has made excellence in customer service, a major pillar of the local technical support mechanisms offered by the company. Also, the company adopts the latest standards for the development of systems provided by the company, depending on relational database and open systems to achieve flexibility in building the required solutions. 

*Clients For *** Info* 

Ministry Of Interior - Special Security Forces - Saudi Arabia
Ministry Of Interior - Security Forces Installation - Saudi Arabia
Ministry Of Interior - General Directorate of Investigation - Saudi Arabia
Saudi Land Forces - Military Police - Saudi Arabia
Holy Mecca Secretary- Makkah - Saudi Arabia
AL Mulhim for Construction and industry - Saudi Arabia
AL Mulhim Auto Services - Saudi Arabia
Security Unit and the special protection - Queen Alia Airport - Jordan
Ministry of Awqaf and Islamic Affairs and holy places - Jordan
Investors Association in the Housing sector - Jordan
AL Marwa Water Factory
Royal Guard - Jordan
Command and Staff College - Jordan
Prozak Security training school- Lebanon
Intersystems Inc - Jordan
AL Reyadah international School - Saudi Arabia
Royal National Defense Collage- Jordan
Jordanian Armed Forces - Jordan
Mohammad saleh abu rumman group for shipping and clearance &#8211; Jordan.

*Products:*

*1- Unmanned Aircraft*






This unmanned aircraft was designed to achieve many tasks such as Aerial photography, Border control, Firefighters, Inspection services, Military, Police, Press & Media designer, Scientific services, Search & Rescue, Security & Surveillance and many more...... , it can fly by remote control or autonomously with the aid of our GPS system. The Base Station concentrates all information relevant to the flight using special software, you have the complete telemetry data and of course the video image taken by the drone right at your fingertips.	

*2- Unmanned Boat* 






Unmanned Auto-Pilot System for boats and crafts, developed to allow missions with or without personnel on board, in any meteorological condition. The system is strictly tested in accordance with the military safety regulations and implements can be used in four different operating modes: manual, remote, semi auto and auto.

*3- Military Huts	*






This military hut is made locally by our experienced staff of engineers to fit the needs of the our local market and Middle East, this military hut is unique in its design and its resistance to different types of weapons, we produce this hut in two different shapes the first is conical shape, the second in hexagon shape, the hut is equipped with all necessary things the soldier need such as air conditioner, fridge, table and chair in addition to 360 gun holder.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @JUBA @Bubblegum Crisis

This is a Saudi-Jordanian company

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*4- Ballistic Armour*









































Our selection of ballistic armour offers extra protection in several different styles to suit every tactical need. Whether you require an assault vest, ballistic vest or a plate carrier a wide variety of soft and hard armour solutions are offered, including US NIJ Standard Levels II, IIIA, III and IV, as well as many European National Standards. Many of our soft body armour vests are designed to be worn with hard armour plates to provide added flexibility and increased protection levels for users. A full size range is available from XS to XXL. Standard colors are black, navy blue, olive green and sand. Other colors are available on request. Special fabrics may be requested.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*5- Sand Bag Barrier*






This unit is capable of filling at least 1600 bags per hour using unskilled labors. It is also lightweight and truck-portable. Optional towing package available. This Sandbagger is equipped with a hydraulic driven bi-directional auger and agitator to keep wet materials flowing. This machine comes with a sandbag filling machine to include four stations, a safety grid, a safety shield, auger and agitator, gas engine and hydraulic motor.

*6- Air Crane* 






The Erickson Air crane Helitanker is the most versatile, powerful, and cost effective aerial fire-fighter in the world. Our unique and versatile Air crane Helitanker features a 10,000 litters tank with microprocessor controlled tank doors that allow for 8 different coverage levels. The "Water Cannon" attaches to the tank and forces a stream of water or foam mix at 1,140 litters per minute with a coverage range of 60 meters. A special "Sea Snorkel" augments the freshwater fill capabilities of the hover snorkel by refilling the tank in nearby saltwater sources, refill can be accomplished in 30 seconds.

*7- Fire Truck* 






This fire truck is a vehicle designed to assist in fighting fires by transporting firefighters to the scene and providing them with access to the fire, along with water or other equipment. Therefore, its engine carry equipment such as ladders, pike poles, axes and cutting equipment, halligan bars, fire extinguishers, ventilating equipment, floodlights, hose ramps, self-contained breathing apparatus (SCBA), and general tools. There is a good point in this vehicle that it can open a hole in any object such as airplane, and pumps water inside it.

*8- Door Opening Solution*






*** Info offers a wide variety of solution for door opening and breaching for different types of doors and locks, our tools are used in many different professional sectors such as Rescue, Police, Automobile and Paper industry. For specific operations that may not be undertaken by the standard tools, we can effectuate a project feasibility study and propose technical solutions from within our range of tools.

*9- Anti-Riot Equipment*





















In today&#8217;s modern societies it is a huge challenge and a big responsibility to ensure the prevalence of Law & Order and the protecting the public safety.

Our collections of anti-riot gear are devised with public safety and threat elimination in mind.

*Features:*

Crowd Control
Relief and rescue
Mass Notification
Mass communication
Full protection of the law enforcement personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*10- Tactical Equipment*














































Superior products that enhance the safety, accuracy, speed and performance of law enforcement Built on a foundation of durability and quality to leads the industry in delivering functionally innovative gear, head to toe. Our products covers a wide range of tactical needs such as tactical clothing, uniforms, outerwear, footwear, eyewear, duty knives, tactical gear, holsters and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*11- Road Blocker*






Road blockers are designed especially for entrance points which have a threat of vehicle attack or for the ones that have high security requirements. If there is a threat of vehicle attack in addition to the control of vehicle access in high security applications, hydraulic road blockers are the unique solution and the most secure systems. Even though the attack is from high tonnage vehicles with high speeds, it&#8217;s not possible for the vehicle to keep on moving because of the damage given to front, wheels and the bottom of the vehicle.

Drive unit is hydraulic, but in case of power failure road blocker can be lowered or lifted manually with the help of manuel hand pumps and valves. With the help of PLC controlled electronics, raise/lower function can be achieved by every kind of card readers, biometric readers like fingerprint or hand shape, radio control, on/off key switch etc. Besides, safety accessories like photocells, inductive loop detectors, flashing lights or red/green lights can be integrated to the system.

*12- Road Barriers*






Road barriers are used to control unauthorized vehicles or persons from accessing areas where they are not permitted. These barriers are fabricated using fine raw material and commonly used for private, public and industrial car parking. Some of the places utilize road barriers are parking toll gate, goods yard, railway crossing, commercial premises, apartments, hospitals, industrial estates.

*Features:*

- Battery backup
- High volume capability
- Rapid pole raise
- Smooth intelligent speed control
- High torque pole operation
- Robust, durable and slim-line operator casing
- LCD user interface for simple setup
- On board NOVA rolling code multichannel receiver with selective delete
- Integrated Guard timer functionality

*13- Bollards *






Bollards Security automatic rising obstacle is designed to protect and control access to sites that are susceptible to attempted break-in. It can be used on any site where it is wished to create an obstacle to traffic without restricting pedestrian access. In urban environments, it has the advantage of being completely invisible when lowered. It is also perfect for controlling vehicle access to pedestrian areas. The high-security obstacles have greater impact resistance than that of the other obstacles in the range

- Mobile obstacle supported on a thick steel section supporting structure.
- 10 mm thick cast aluminium cover plate.
- Galvanized sheet steel embedded casing with a cast iron frame at the top for attaching the obstacle.
- Mobile obstacle is held vertically and strengthened by means of a thick steel collar connected to the supporting structure and a nylon bush built-in to the obstacle and sliding along the central jack.
Synthetic joint.
- Double-acting central hydraulic jack for raising and lowering the obstacle.
- Obstacle not fixed to the jack to limit damages caused by small shocks.
- Hydraulic unit mounted on the supporting structure producing 40 bars to maintain the obstacle in the raised position.
- Obstacle stopped in raised and lowered positions by mechanical stops.
- Steel/rubber bearings support the obstacle when in the retracted position, allowing it to withstand the passage of heavy vehicles.
- Inductive sensors for raised and lowered position status information.
- Remote microprocessor control board, separated from the obstacle , dipswitch programming, LED display for obstacle status and inputs/outputs used.

*14- Metal detectors*
















Metal detectors are designed for metal detecting, and it can detect different kinds of metal according its function. Some metal detectors are produced to detect specific metal material goods, while others have the different detect function. In that case you may doubt in what kind of condition can I use a metal detector? In fact the metal detector can be used as security equipment and helps explore potential danger and create a safety environment for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*15- X-Ray Inspection Systems *






*Baggage & Parcel Inspection*

From our large, dual-view x-ray systems for pallets and cargo to our portable mail and small parcel screening devices, and everything in-between; An innovative and cost-effective solutions for a multitude of high-profile security screening environments. Our support team can craft a perfectly tailored solution for your operation.

*Area Of Use:*

Aviation
Critical Infrastructure
Customs and Border Control
Defense
Event Security
Law Enforcement
Ports

*16- surveillance system*


























*** Info is a Leading Direct Distributor of Security Cameras, Systems, and equipments. We offer the highest quality security Cameras and high definition digital video recorders that include Internet and Cell Phone Viewing for your home and business.

We strive to provide our customers with the highest quality equipments, technical support, and Customer Service possible. All of our security cameras and systems are In-stock and Available for immediate installation.

Our security cameras systems include the latest technology, such as the new H.264 Surveillance Digital Video Recorders. This technology is an huge advancement in terms of video storage, live viewing, and internet viewing. All of our cameras are Sony Super HAD Cameras. The Sony Chipset is regarded as perhaps the #1 "brand" in the industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

Jordan constantly impresses me given its size and resources.

Well done brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*17- License Plate Reader *






We provide complete solution for license plate recognition with 
the highest definition image quality for all types
of license plates , with a wider field of view and a higher
degree of accuracy.

Being aware of the new and complicated challenges in the area of security and the need for solutions that tighten the security measures without causing any complications or delay to the business activities, we have utilized the latest technologies to put together an efficient and cost effective solution to read, recognize, save and archive the license plates of all vehicles passing through.

*Features:*

High accuracy
High Image quality
Day/Night vision
Optimized for all weather conditions
Easy to integrate with other security solutions
No disruption of traffic flow

*18- Explosive Detection	*



For those who work tirelessly to protect the public, everyday presents a new challenge. What you will be faced today? Strange odors'? Suspicious packages? Drugs?






You need to have an instrument by your side that can detect the widest range of substances.



*** Info has a wide range of detectors which can discover threats from explosives, chemical warfare agents, toxic industrial chemicals or narcotics, and can do so in approximately 20 seconds.

*19- Modular Houses	
*






Prefabricated Home is a unique and high quality home building system, based on a post and beam structural approach to construction and new home building. Each house begins as a custom home plan, with corresponding house building materials prefabricated and shipped in building component form to clients' building sites for construction by local home builders. Modular Houses are luxury homes in quality and appearance.

*20- Armoured Cars*






Our manufacturing facilities, equipped with modern laser cutting and other CNC machines, includes the in-house production of bulletproof glass and all the key

Components of the body armor, which allows us to guarantee the quality and reliability of our products. Our bulletproof glass and ballistic steel is certified to the European Standard EN 1063 and is used in a number of industries, including automotive, marine and building.

*21- Driving Simulation*






DPA&#8217;s PatrolSim simulator can virtually put your driving force in the action before they hit the streets. As a leader in simulation technology for law enforcement agencies and emergency vehicle responders, our immersive simulation trainer enables you to structure, conduct, analyze, and reinforce operational training in an interactive and highly realistic law enforcement, fire or EMS environment.


*BENEFITS OF TRAINING WITH THE PATROLSIM*

Provides an innovative and proven driver&#8217;s training tool that addresses the major cause of vehicle incidents&#8212; poor decision making. The PatrolSim lets you customize your own scenarios to replicate collisions that occurred in your agency.
Allows practice of critical decision-making skills in a riskfree environment.

Reduces capital investment for vehicles. By employing simulators for training, vehicles are spared heavy use, require less maintenance and last longer overall.

Delivers a highly mobile training solution so you can have our classrooms and trainers come to you.

*The website of the company:*

http://www.dotinfo-jo.com/HomePage.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend

Nice, I never knew about it. 

Good luck to both, I hope to see more cooperations on all fields. Heavy arms manufacturing for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Do they have a third client? It says


> Prozak Security training school- Lebanon


 is a customer of their products.

On other note, Prozak is an anti-drpressent medication

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

*Modified Hammer:*











*Al-Jawad:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al-Jawad looks ugly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Al-Jawad looks ugly


I agree, Al-Jawad 1 looks really ugly, but it's not the case with Al-Jawad 2:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Arabian Legend said:


> Al-Jawad looks ugly



Of course it does; I asked @BLACKEAGLE to not get it painted a matte black but does he listen ?  

Ahhh well at least he dropped his plans of installing a jacuzzi in it as he had initially planned !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Al-Jawad looks ugly


BTW, do you want to see the ugliest armored vehicle I have ever seen:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infoman

These vehicles will be used by Arabs to kill Arabs. Jews will be


----------



## Arabian Legend

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I agree, Al-Jawad 1 looks really ugly, but it's not the case with Al-Jawad 2:



No it looks decent I was just teasing you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Infoman said:


> These vehicles will be used by Arabs to kill Arabs. Jews will be



Only where Shia exist. However, since we are blessed with no existence of Shia or Iranian agents. the JAF duty is to protect and serve people:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infoman

Like I said those vehicles will be used by Arabs to kill Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Infoman said:


> Like I said those vehicles will be used by Arabs to kill Arabs.


Will be used to fight Iranian terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infoman

Al Qaeda is backed by Saudi Arabia and the Israeli puppet king of Jordan. Iran backs a movement that resists Israeli occupation of your Arab brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Infoman said:


> Al Qaeda is backed by Saudi Arabia and the Israeli puppet king of Jordan. Iran backs a movement that resists Israeli occupation of your Arab brothers.


Don't ruin this thread with your trash terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## Falcon29

@BLACK EAGLE 

Show us your Kornet Missiles. 

Did you know Gaza has more Kornet then Jordan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

